# Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3.



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

I see a lot of MK2 and MK1 info, but nothing on MK3. Needs your help...Thank you very much in advance.
PAtrick


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Pat Cosgrove)*

me too
apparently these are good sites to check out listed in this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=604403


[Modified by JPawn1, 1:52 AM 12-3-2002]


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Pat Cosgrove)*

The wiring is going to suck since its going to be an obd 2 DBW motor. All of your parts are going to bolt up, starter, alternator, trans, starter. The motor pretty much drops in, you need to use the rear motor off your 2.0. Eurospec has a reto fit throttle cable kit to eliminate the DBW. I am using a new stock pressure with a Clutchnet clutch disk, and it holds good. Abtgolf is doing a 1.8t right now and he gave up on the DBW and is doing a throttle cable. You will need a VR6 throttle cable if you are not doing DBW...the 2.0 is too short, and hooking up the clutch cable is also a pain in the arse. 


[Modified by abt cup, 12:30 AM 12-3-2002]


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

my sugestion is to use a non DBW motor ....... unles you really like wires or you plan to get a whole wrecked car and use the dash and stuff as well........ non DBW motors also had the biggest valves and can make insane power ....... or just go big and use SDS and dont wory about anything but how to stop the insanely fast motor you build.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my sugestion is to use a non DBW motor ....... unles you really like wires or you plan to get a whole wrecked car and use the dash and stuff as well........ non DBW motors also had the biggest valves and can make insane power ....... or just go big and use SDS and dont wory about anything but how to stop the insanely fast motor you build.[HR][/HR]​Yeah ... like me!!!!! Luke I'll get a hold of you somehow..


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

what do you mean the rear motor?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (JPawn1)*

Rear motor mount. hehe


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

oh haha right on. I was like what? Hahaha a 1.8T/2.0NA combo motor


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (JPawn1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what do you mean the rear motor?[HR][/HR]​I think he means rear motor mount. Engine already has TB off a Passat so it is not DBW. I guess SDS seems the best. You don't need a laptop and it is fairly simple to set up and run. 
Wish me luck....out of the body shop, into the pitts of 1.8T hell.


----------



## GTIDane (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Pat Cosgrove)*

a non-dbw passat 1.8t motor I believe works great in a mk3. What about the 02 tranny. How much torgue could it handle. I would be happy with 170hp/170 ft-lbs. I just don't want to get a new tranny. What kind of electronic/harness problems would i have? What kind of problems did you guys have. I also want to spend less than 5k.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (GTIDane)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a non-dbw passat 1.8t motor I believe works great in a mk3. What about the 02 tranny. How much torgue could it handle. I would be happy with 170hp/170 ft-lbs. I just don't want to get a new tranny. What kind of electronic/harness problems would i have? What kind of problems did you guys have. I also want to spend less than 5k.[HR][/HR]​I'm using my stock tranny along with my stock pressure plate. My engine is chipped, inlet pipe, down pipe, intake, high flow cat. The torque should be 230 at the engine. I am using a clutchnet disk. I'm not having any electrical problems.


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

Lee, I need your help
PAtrick


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Pat Cosgrove)*

Pat I am in holding pattern getting parts together for mine... but I am going SDS, hopefully t3/t4, and bought a Quaife equipped 2y tranny out of McShane's 270 whp 1.8 crossflow turbo rabbit. Mcshane is also the one who steered me towards SDS.. he is using it and said wiring should be four hours tops. The SDS will also let me use my 2.0 TB because it needs a three pin tb position sensor. www.sdsefi.com the system for the coilpacks is 1300 or so. I wish I could help more but will not be getting into putting the motor in for a while.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

So going SDS would be the easier and more efficient route to take? Sounds plausible to me. What are some other upgrades that will make this project easier and more worth while to add to the engine before you put it in?

thanks


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

Jpawn this is for you pal ...... My sugestion if you want as little problems as possible is to find a motor of one of these codes AWW AWD AWP all these were transverse mounted motors..... this makes it easier and it also has a better oil pan clearence. Now try and find one that has no turbo and no exhuast manifold and no accesories IE alternator, power streering pump ..... all that jazz these can be had relitively cheap compared to complete ones. Use the A3 accesories, needs a few mods but nothin major. run SDS an aftermarket manifold and turbo... size is up to you and your power demands. make your own downpipe and make your own intercooler piping. stainless steel is avalable in U bend shapes and its not to expensive. FMIC if you want or corner mount yada yada tune it up and it will be kick ass. true its more of initial investment but you will have up to 300hp and compared to the 180 200 range its worth it i think. 
the O2O trans can take some serious power if its quifed.
Damn me and my dash swap to hell ..........hahaha 
FYI i just started making diagrams from my two bently manuals and o boy is this gonna be a disaster...............


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

forgot to add this link its got great info http://users.snip.net/~gajewski/1.8t/1.8tintoA2shellFAQ.html


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*



> Jpawn this is for you pal ...... My sugestion if you want as little problems as possible is to find a motor of one of these codes AWW AWD AWP all these were transverse mounted motors..... this makes it easier and it also has a better oil pan clearence. Now try and find one that has no turbo and no exhuast manifold and no accesories IE alternator, power streering pump ..... all that jazz these can be had relitively cheap compared to complete ones. Use the A3 accesories, needs a few mods but nothin major. run SDS an aftermarket manifold and turbo... size is up to you and your power demands. make your own downpipe and make your own intercooler piping. stainless steel is avalable in U bend shapes and its not to expensive. FMIC if you want or corner mount yada yada tune it up and it will be kick ass. true its more of initial investment but you will have up to 300hp and compared to the 180 200 range its worth it i think.
> .QUOTE]
> Gee.. sounds exactly what I am doing... wonder where you got the idea...


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

haha Vinnie yea ummm idk buddy i think you ------->















we gotta get togather here buddy O yea IM me i need to show you something .......


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

thanks guys. I need to put this thread in my notepad.


----------



## ABTGOLF (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (JPawn1)*

Ok, I have a AWD motor with a passat throttle body and am either gonna run the passat wiring/computer or do a stand alone.
ATPs frontmount kit for the mk4s work with the mk3 also (with al lil trimming that is)
Im going to run the o2j tranny, to do this you have to have a full VR front settup( brakes hubs axles and whatnot) If you have any questions Im me ande ill tell you what i know










[Modified by ABTGOLF, 6:38 PM 12-7-2002]


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (ABTGOLF)*

Hey man I was looking at this project and it's exactly what I was thinking. Unless your going to push over 400hp the intake valves are not going to be a problem. I've got a line on a DBW motor that I think's pretty cheap. I was just going to buy the throttle body and ECU from a 2000 passat. Which also had NO immoblizer. From there I've been hearing about a new Engine managment system that's out that is plug and play with the harness. ECU only control auxillary functions.


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

Just to add my $.02, the best engine to use (and what I'm using) is the AEB code motor from the early Passats and A4s, as it's non DBW and has the best flowing head. As for tranny, the 020 will not hold much more that 250hp or so even with a Quaife or Peloquin. I chose an 02A and will be using a Peloquin diff, but it also means I will need to swap out the pedal assymbly, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

So an MKIII alternator, starter, etc will bolt up to a 1.8T engine? What about A/C??


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (RPMMKIII)*

yes the accesories will bolt up with a little bit of modification.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Larry Horowitz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just completed a 1.8 in my 95 golf two weeks ago. It was an AWW and I added a few things before it went in. It went in very easy. The only big issue I had was the A/C lines go straight into the oil filter. So I had to bend the lines a little. I did the whole swap by myself and it only took 5 days to complete.







[HR][/HR]​Since it only took 5 days(you lucky dog).....just curious on how you handled the DBW & immobilizer issues.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Larry Horowitz)*

so your saying you did this yourself and have no clue what the immobilizer is?









what about the dbw system what did you do for that?


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Bug_Power)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so your saying you did this yourself and have no clue what the immobilizer is?









what about the dbw system what did you do for that?[HR][/HR]​hahaha yeah. I'm a little un-informed on the immobilizer thing as well...that guy gives me some good hope


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Larry Horowitz)*

Not that were laughing at you, just amazed that someone could put a 1.8t into thier car and have it run, and not know about it. Those two topics are probably what keeps 75% of the installs from going well or smooth.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Bug_Power)*

Guys- he got his whole engine and harness from Euro Spec Sport, which deletes the dbw and the immobilizer. These two things are a major factor in my choice to run SDS, as well as the fact it would almost pay for itself if I had to maketwo chip changes. If you take the wiring factor out... this swap becomes very easy. I am taking my vacation during spring break in March ( barring I am still missing parts) and hope to have the car running by the end of that week. BTW.. did you pony up for the 2.0 from Euro SPec?


----------



## 98blkgti (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

i know this is prob a stupid question and someone will say "what'ch you talkin 'bout willis"







but what is a DBW and SDS motor??quote:[HR][/HR] *My sugestion if you want as little problems as possible is to find a motor of one of these codes AWW AWD AWP all these were transverse mounted motors* [HR][/HR]​what do these codes mean? also, whats the difference between an 020 and 02A tranny?







thanks

[Modified by 98blkgti, 5:32 AM 12-11-2002]


[Modified by 98blkgti, 5:32 AM 12-11-2002]


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (98blkgti)*

DBW is drive by wire ........... SDS is a stand alone engine management system so u dont need any engine wiring. 
AWW AWD AWP are all engine codes they designate slightly difrent things about the motors and what year cars they cam in 2000=AWD 2001=AWW 2002=AWP
O2O trans is mk3 2.0 trans O2a is the new style trans diffrence is the new ones are cable shift and hydro clutch and are also stronger boxes.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

Correction Luke.. 02A is the VR6 tranny up until the Mk4s, which run a variation called the 02J. 
The differing engine codes each have their own little quirks.. presence and type of variable valve timing, hp rating... as well as a few other things.. I would have to dig a little more to jog my memory.
(Gotcha Luke ehehe jus messing bro.)


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

Keep in mind with the SDS system you're talking about you cannot measure blocks or even hook up a laptop from wha tthe website says.... A little wiring and a dbw pedal cluster I think would be better. Least thats the way I'm going.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (VTGTI337)*

dbw pedal is just a pedal and a plug that goes to the computer. i dont know why everyone thinks they are the devil but dont listen to it. you can either remove the old throttle pedal and bolt it up the firewall or install the pedal in the rain tray and use the old throttle linkage to control the pedal (thanks for the idea dan)


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (VTGTI337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Keep in mind with the SDS system you're talking about you cannot measure blocks or even hook up a laptop from wha tthe website says.... A little wiring and a dbw pedal cluster I think would be better. Least thats the way I'm going.[HR][/HR]​I am fully aware of that. I chose SDS due to ease of use and flexibility over time. I have a friend who has it in his 270whp Rabbit if I need help.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

ok vinnie justo ne little leter man Jezzz .... haha


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

Big difference.. there is a huge difference in the way the axles mount. There was a good thread in the last week about someone trying to get them rigged up.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

this is true ............ the mounting points of the O2J are a lil difrent .... but can work easily ....... MK4 axles will work but you need to convert to 5 lug so that the shafts will fit in the the hub.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

Screw that.. if I was going to that style box it would be 02A. 5 lug would equal no more RS's


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

So I was talking about this with someone last night. Say this swap goes through with me, and I already have my wheels all made and sitting on my car. They will be 4 lug, because I'm getting the wheels first, and I want to stay four lug just because. So, what's up with the hub ends, and axles. Originally I was thinking about swapping the rear axles for Corrado G60 axles, mainly because of the discs out back. Is there any real difference in their strength? If there is, I guess I'll have to swap both axles then huh?

tia


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (JPawn1)*

you can remain four lug as long as your axles fit into the axle flanges. if you have 100mm axles get two of these (VW part#
02A-409-355-D) that is if your using the 02J.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkiingDubber (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (JPawn1)*

so if i have the whole front end of a mk4 golf/jetta, anything else i need to put the engine/tranny/dash into my mk3 jetta? would i even wanna use the 1.8T tranny? kinda new to this, sorry for my ignorance if it's kind of generic


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (SkiingDubber)*

Would you want to depends on how much power you want to run. At least that's the impression I get.
I have another question: What's up with the guages? Do we stick with our original guages, or do we have to caliberate them?


----------



## joesvento (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (JPawn1)*

The guys that went SDS. Which ones are you using and what is needed(or if any) for the gauge clusters ie: speedometer and tach. I'm really considering this swap too and trying to gather as much info as I can.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (joesvento)*

The Mk4 guages need the ecu to run. They will also work with stand alone with the proper cluster.. so lets say you have a drive by wire setup, you go stand alone and cable throttle.. you will need a cable throttle cluster. If you want to keep Mk3 guages you need to buy the signal converter. As for the SDS question.. you need the one for the coilpacks.. dont remember the part number and I would assume everything should be included to make the guages work.. or at least most of it. I will have to ask one of my guys with a 2000 1.8t GTI with Tec3 to get specifics on the Mk4 with standalone (ie what is needed) and will have to get in touch with BUNNYLOVE on the SDS to older guage question.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (JPawn1)*

ttt b/c this is very informative


----------



## SkiingDubber (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (iWantaTurbo)*

TTT. this post is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Mk4 guages need the ecu to run. They will also work with stand alone with the proper cluster.. so lets say you have a drive by wire setup, you go stand alone and cable throttle.. you will need a cable throttle cluster. If you want to keep Mk3 guages you need to buy the signal converter. As for the SDS question.. you need the one for the coilpacks.. dont remember the part number and I would assume everything should be included to make the guages work.. or at least most of it. I will have to ask one of my guys with a 2000 1.8t GTI with Tec3 to get specifics on the Mk4 with standalone (ie what is needed) and will have to get in touch with BUNNYLOVE on the SDS to older guage question.[HR][/HR]​I don't have a converter and my gauges seem to be accurate. My friend that did the wiring said that he never touched the speedo wire since I'm using my stock trans...and my tach seems normal too...the car idles at around 900rpm's. It may be different since mines an OBD 1.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

You also have a completely different version of the engine.. you got it from out of country right? And you're right.. speedo wont need to be changed if using the stock tranny.. its the tach signal that can be a problem.


----------



## LuvVDubs (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

Just to clarify something: will a 2.0L (020), non-cable-shift tranny work with a 1.8T??? In other words, is there enough space/clearance (from the block) to have rod shift?
Thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by LuvVDubs, 11:30 AM 12-27-2002]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (LuvVDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just to clarify something: will a 2.0L (020), non-cable-shift tranny work with a 1.8T??? In other words, is there enough space/clearance (from the block) to have rod shift?
Thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by LuvVDubs, 11:30 AM 12-27-2002][HR][/HR]​many people have used 02O with their 1.8t swaps. so yes it is possible, and yes there is room for it.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (LuvVDubs)*

I'm using my 2.0 trans, with a stock 8v pressure plate and a Clutchnet disk.
Heres a pic of the engine. 











[Modified by abt cup, 5:23 PM 12-27-2002]


----------



## LuvVDubs (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

Thanx guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wasn't sure if there are any differences in block dimensions, or maybe lack of space due to downpipe/charger configuration, etc.


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (LuvVDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Thanx guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wasn't sure if there are any differences in block dimensions, or maybe lack of space due to downpipe/charger configuration, etc.[HR][/HR]​Just keep in mind that an 020 isn't nearly as strong as an 02A or 02J, so if you're running over 225bhp, you will most likely have issues, even with a Peloquin or Quaife.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (EchoOfGecko)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just keep in mind that an 020 isn't nearly as strong as an 02A or 02J, so if you're running over 225bhp, you will most likely have issues, even with a Peloquin or Quaife.







[HR][/HR]​And you know this from experience???


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Veedubgti)*

Not first hand experience, but this is information I've gathered talking to many reputable shops and people who have done 1.8T swaps, as well as a certain high horsepower 2.0T Jetta owner who has blown several 020s in his car. I'll send him an e-mail, maybe he can chime in with his inputhttp://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Whether you take my advice is up to you, but this is why I purchaced an 02A for my 1.8T, as I would prefer not to be replacing trannies every year.



[Modified by EchoOfGecko, 8:10 AM 12-30-2002]


----------



## LuvVDubs (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (EchoOfGecko)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not first hand experience, but this is information I've gathered talking to many reputable shops and people who have done 1.8T swaps, as well as a certain high horsepower 2.0T Jetta owner who has blown several 020s in his car. I'll send him an e-mail, maybe he can chime in with his inputhttp://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Whether you take my advice is up to you, but this is why I purchaced an 02A for my 1.8T, as I would prefer not to be replacing trannies every year.

[Modified by EchoOfGecko, 8:10 AM 12-30-2002][HR][/HR]​Thanx EchoOfGecko http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still haven't decided on this, but I really don't feel like swapping the axles, bearings, hubs, wheels, etc. + the added hassle of retrofitting the cable shift (I heard it's a real pain...). I doubt I'd go over 200hp in any case, and I heard 020 should be good up to 200hp or so...
Bump for an excellent thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (LuvVDubs)*

And you can always upgrage you're tranny at a latter date if you need to, when you have the extra cash. It would just be a shame to spend huge amounts of money on tranny upgrades for an 020 and have it shred it's self in a few months.


----------



## spooled_2ltr (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (LuvVDubs)*

the o2o should be good up to about 250 or so...i finally broke my first one after about 150 runs at 11-14 psi, then about 15 runs at 17 psi..which is a pretty high hp #....sheared 3rd completely off, took out the r/p and all the bearings...diff was fine...rebuilt it, drove it 400 miles, ran 9 passes on it, broke it again...exact same thing.....
so now i am going with a straight cut tranny 020 from kraftswerks...should do the trick...
also my buddy kelly(hybridvw) has gone through 3 020's in his 1.8t rocco pushing roughly 275 hp..he is now going to the 02m 6 speed with quaiffe and so forth..should work well for his application...
from what i hear, the op2a-j are good due to all the gears being on one main shaft...alot stronger...


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter*

Spooled: 
Just wondering again, the four lug complete setup...are you still running that or did you upgrade it to maybe the G60 axles? How much do you think the stock setup will take, and is it that important to change?


----------



## spooled_2ltr (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (JPawn1)*

i still have the stock 4 lug jetta gl set-up..i bring extra axles to the track with me, but have had no probs as of yet...and i launch at 6k with 24.5 slicks








they are pretty strong imo...


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (spooled_2ltr)*

cool, so I should have no problem with a stock setup, a 1.8T, and pushing like 200 to the wheels? Maybe more (probably more), but not much.


----------



## spooled_2ltr (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (JPawn1)*

i would'nt sweat it...and when you start breaking things..then you know you are makin power


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (spooled_2ltr)*








thanks Ed


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (JPawn1)*

Ok......lets say you keep the 020 tranny. What can you do to build it for say 300chp? Or is there anyone that offers such an application for the 020 so that someone can keep the 4-lug and without having to switch to a Quaife......
Another thought......has anyone tried this swap with the APR Stg3? I was planning on this too.......









Also (I don't know if this has been mentioned yet), what about the motor mounts, or does it bolt right up?


[Modified by 2.0wned, 4:06 AM 1-19-2003]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (2.0wned)*

if you keep the 02O you can stay four lug. you do not need to switch to 5 lug unless you want to. you coudl use 02O, 02A, 02J and still be 4 lug. you just change the cups on the end to accomadate (sp?) the axles you choose. i have heard that a quaiffe really reinforces the 02O. you could go and get your gears cryo treated but that is a lil pricey and i dont think its necessary at stock or chipped levels of power.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gimmeAdub)*

Using a Quaife has absolutely nothing to do with having to change the lug pattern. As said above it is entirely possible to switch to five lug and use the 4 cyl tranny, you just need all the correct parts (axles, hubs, etc) Lukedwag's Phatty has such a swap done. I would say the Quaife equipped 020 is good reliably until 250hp...but some trannies may fail before and some may hold the power. I am putting in a 16v 2Y with a Quaife that has already seen 270whp in a turbo Rabbit so I know it can take the abuse. 
2.0wned- the motor will physically bolt right in.. as for your APT STG 3 question.. I was going to head a similar route until I got a turbo for free so I am using that. JoshmkII has a similar setup in his Scirocco.


[Modified by evolveVW, 2:32 PM 1-19-2003]


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gimmeAdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have heard that a quaiffe really reinforces the 02O. you could go and get your gears cryo treated but that is a lil pricey and i dont think its necessary at stock or chipped levels of power.[HR][/HR]​I have a hook-up on that








Being on the OU F1 team has it's advantages http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ummmmmm.........I forgot to clarify that I was talking about the Quaife 6spd tranny










[Modified by 2.0wned, 6:55 PM 1-19-2003]


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (2.0wned)*

One last question:
Does anyone have any documentation of this swap? On another forum, thread, etc? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (2.0wned)*

Not yet, but I am doing swap now in FEB and am doing whole picture history.


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (Pat Cosgrove)*

Sweeeeeet!
You will be an inspiration to all DIY 1.8t swaps







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## easy-dubs-it (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (2.0wned)*

can someone please list the YEARS and MODEL cars that it would be the "easiest" to do the 1.8t swap from??
thanks


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (easy-dubs-it)*

The easiest engines to use are AEB code engines, as they are non-drive-by-wire/ AEB engines were used in the 1998-1999 Passat and the 1997-1998 Audi A4 for the most part.
Another plus is the AEB engine has the best flowing head of the bunch, and no coil pack failures like the new engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (EchoOfGecko)*

Isn't the AEB also in the 99.5(?) beetle w/ turbonium?


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (VTGTI337)*

It's possible, but I beleive the AEB was only used in longitudinal applications, and the NB engine of the time was a different code. I could be wrong though.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (EchoOfGecko)*

Just want to say way great thread.....And also I've seen a few of you here mention something about SDS offering standalone for the coilpack equipped engines....is this true? So does this mean that if I have an AWW engine, I could bypass the DBW and immobilizer issues with the SDS setup and all I'd have to use is a throttle body from the 2.0 with the TPS. No need to use the cluster off the donor car either? ....I'd like to keep the cooler MK3 gauges.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gtifly)*

is there a standalone that allows use of the dbw?


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gimmeAdub)*

NO standalone system that I know of will use DBW Tec# is the most advanced out there as I know and they dont bother with it. 
Yes you can use SDS system with the AWW motor u will need to switch to drive by cable with a ODB1 throttle body so you have the right number if pin outs on the throttle position sensor.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (lukedwag)*

Sweet!....so all I need is the SDS that's set up for coilpacks, and an OBD1 throttle body w/ VR6 throttle cable? What about the immobilizer...is it going to be bypassed cause I'm basically not going to need the ECU from the AWW engine....is that right?


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gtifly)*

you can toss the ECU and the wiring from the AWW you wont be using any of it. and yup the imobilizer is gone when you lose the ECU


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gimmeAdub)*

im droolin over here thinkin about the swap...cant waite to start mine


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (iWantaTurbo)*

Heres another good thing about SDS.. it ditches the VW coilpacks for GM ones... so no coilpack problems. And to answer another question.. yes you can keep the MK3 guages...if you used the Mk4 cluster however.. you would need one from a drive by cable car.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (evolveVW)*

Nope.....no need for the MK4 cluster. I don't know about you guys, but I like the MK3 cluster better. I think the dials are layed out better...especially when your using a 280mm steering wheel. Anyone happen to know the kit # for the SDS intended for the coilpack engines? Thanks for the info...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (VTGTI337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Isn't the AEB also in the 99.5(?) beetle w/ turbonium?[HR][/HR]​i believe that is an APH and from what ive heard is nto the motor of choice. it was said it has a smaller k03 and smaller injectors.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gimmeAdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Isn't the AEB also in the 99.5(?) beetle w/ turbonium?
i believe that is an APH and from what ive heard is nto the motor of choice. it was said it has a smaller k03 and smaller injectors.[HR][/HR]​the APH motor has a KO3 turbo smaller injectors smaller valves its basicly a hardware 150 hp motor it can be up for much more power with out changing those items mentioned


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (lukedwag)*

SDS for coil packs.........EM-4F another thing you have to use a different type of plug wire as the coils are no longer on the plugs when you use the SDS


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (evolveVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SDS for coil packs.........EM-4F another thing you have to use a different type of plug wire as the coils are no longer on the plugs when you use the SDS[HR][/HR]​ what your saying is that you will need to use actual plug wires where as with the stockies there arent any....... so the coils are remote mount with the SDS ?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (lukedwag)*

You are correct.. I am going to have to have custom length wires made


----------



## mobiless (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gimmeAdub)*

so what else do i need for a swap into my golf A3 using my 020 tranny w/quaife already installed: aeb engine perfered, ecu, harness, old radiator? how much of the harness do you need front to back, engine only? new accelerator cable? old tb or new? thanks


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (evolveVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You are correct.. I am going to have to have custom length wires made[HR][/HR]​I've heard of 16v wires being used...is this possible??


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (gtifly)*

i have a question for those who have completed this swap!!! does your instrument cluster work? gas, temp, rpm, and mph...also those running standalone on your swaps, curious if all your gauges work also and if you had to buy a tach adapter or not????thanks.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

I dont have mine done yet vbut know a few who do.. even with standalone all guages are functional. I know that going from a factory Mk4 ecu to Mk3 or older guages does require a signal converter.
As for the wires question.. I believe you are right.. I am going to try the 16v wires first


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (evolveVW)*

ok i have a standalone and my original 2.0 odb 2 wiring harness still in the car...so all my guages should work like that correct???? also do you think an a4 cluster will werk with a3 ecu??? 
as for the 020 tranny...i'm on my second broken one...first one i shredded the gears on the input shaft and the second is stuck in third gear!! haven't pulled it apart yet! making 300 + easily.


[Modified by MeGaMoNk_turbo, 10:57 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

as I have stated earlier... mk3 and mk4 clusters and ecus dont mix. The Mk4 uses a completely different information processing than the Mk3. You should have no real need to retain the factory engine harness.. the standalone will provide outputs for the guages pertaining to the engine. Your gas guage will still run off the car's original harness through the fuse block.


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. Spooled_2liter (evolveVW)*

thanks for the info...


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

OK We've pretty much covered everything that needs to be covered, except two things that I can think of.
1. Where can one acquire a signal converter for the tach?
2. Someone who is documenting their swap, PLEASE MAKE A WIRING DIAGRAM AVAILABLE!!! If not, I will try to once(if) I get mine done.







beer


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1. Where can one acquire a signal converter for the tach?
[HR][/HR]​if it is an obd1 car you can buy the converter from www.futrellautowerks.com 
go to the hybrid/swap section. hes also a good guy to deal with


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Pat Cosgrove)*

bump cuz i want to find i later and read it all


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Dubweiser 2.0)*

I think you can get the tach converter from Momentum Tuning in Canada.. I think thats where John got his for his 180TT swap into his Jetta


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
2. Someone who is documenting their swap, PLEASE MAKE A WIRING DIAGRAM AVAILABLE!!! If not, I will try to once(if) I get mine done.







beer[HR][/HR]​Just get the ECU and harness from Eurospecsport.com, its basically plug and play. The only think is that the ECU is an OBD 1.


----------



## YucA305 (Feb 5, 2003)

This thread is beautiful!!!hahaha
just what i needed. My friend works at a junk yard and might be able to come up with a 1.8T. i went searching for info a few months back, but got nothing. I called Eurotech and Les gave me some ******** saying it wasnt worth it, it was too much work, and to just put in a VR6...i was like fudge that... Thanks for the thread!!!!
i have one question that i see mixed answers about. Some people say that you can use the MK3 gauge cluster with the mk4 ecu, and other dont agree, and others that you need an adapter or something??? if they are not compatible, will the mk4 cluster bolt on to the stock mk3 position?? other than that, i see this very feasible, and with my 2.0 having bout 95k miles, and the tranny sounding ugly, i wanna go for this.
Also, you guys are using the 1.8t tranny also right? i dont have to use mine? 
same mounting position?
How about the engine codes? What would be the engine that would give me the least trouble in this swap?
Thanks again


[Modified by YucA305, 5:55 PM 2-6-2003]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (YucA305)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i have one question that i see mixed answers about. Some people say that you can use the MK3 gauge cluster with the mk4 ecu, and other dont agree, and others that you need an adapter or something??? if they are not compatible, will the mk4 cluster bolt on to the stock mk3 position?? other than that, i see this very feasible, and with my 2.0 having bout 95k miles, and the tranny sounding ugly, i wanna go for this.
Also, you guys are using the 1.8t tranny also right? i dont have to use mine? 
same mounting position?
How about the engine codes? What would be the engine that would give me the least trouble in this swap?
Thanks again

[Modified by YucA305, 5:55 PM 2-6-2003][HR][/HR]​ok well the mk4 gauge cluster wont fit exactly but you can get it to work. the majority of people dont use the 1.8t tranny because the mounting points are different. usually people use an 02a or a reinforced 02O. i used the 02j because i had it and i had to make a few custom pieces in order for the mounts to work (including custom bolts) if you are looking for an easy swap do not use the 02j. buy an aeb without tranny and buy an 02A seperately. i am using an awd with tranny and i feel awd is an ok transverse engine to use because that is one of the only ones that doesnt have coilpack failures (aww an awp have failures)


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

Does anyone know the part # and/or price of the Eurospecsport ECU and harness? I haven't seen these offered seperately on their website, but I guess these are the same pieces they use for the complete 1.8t engine kit too. quote:[HR][/HR]
2. Someone who is documenting their swap, PLEASE MAKE A WIRING DIAGRAM AVAILABLE!!! If not, I will try to once(if) I get mine done.







beer
Just get the ECU and harness from Eurospecsport.com, its basically plug and play. The only think is that the ECU is an OBD 1.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gtifly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know the part # and/or price of the Eurospecsport ECU and harness? I haven't seen these offered seperately on their website, but I guess these are the same pieces they use for the complete 1.8t engine kit too. [HR][/HR]​I don't think you can buy from Eurospec direct...you have to contact one of their dealers. I suggest Greedspeed, they hooked up my motor.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

Cool, thanks for the info.














Is Greedspeed good to deal with,?...I did'nt know they delt with Europecsport.


----------



## The Prof (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gtifly)*

I'm pretty sure a mk4 dash will fit in a mk3 so swap the whole dash with the cluster


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gtifly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cool, thanks for the info.














Is Greedspeed good to deal with,?...I did'nt know they delt with Europecsport.[HR][/HR]​They are cool to deal with...they have done severl swaps.


----------



## YucA305 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

bear with me..









i just want to make sure this is truely possible without too much trouble.








so far what i have gathered is that the AEB engine will bolt right up to the car, i just have to use a Euro spec rear mount? Is that right? so no modding at all?
Im still confused about the tranny. my stock tranny is already sounding unhealthy so thats outta the question. What tranny will bolt up to stock mount positisions and work with the wheels, hubs and everything i got now (4 lug). O2J, O20??? neither, will i need to swap out stuff for the tranny?.
if i ever get this all straightened out i do want to do this.










[Modified by YucA305, 2:17 PM 2-7-2003]


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (YucA305)*

The 1.8T will bolt up, but you have to use the 2.0 rear mount.
As far as a tranny goes, others will be able to help you more than I. I am using the 020 stock tranny from my cabbie.
As far as Euro spec sports here is a reply to an E-mail I sent asking for any used engines or ECUs and a harness:
"Hello Robbie, I don't have any used parts for this conversion, but I can get
almost all the parts for you *except the harness*. Just e-mail when you need a part.
Thank you
Jose Rotger
http://www.porttuning.com"
If anyone can get a harness diagram on the internet, I would pay for it.(Hint: Someone post one, and I will send cash.







don't get greedy







)


[Modified by Cabrio1.8T, 10:32 AM 2-7-2003]


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

i have a question!!! can this swap be done using just the engine components of the wiring harness from a 1.8t and splicing a 16v harness. has anyonetried this or is the whole harness required with fuse box and all???


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (The Prof)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm pretty sure a mk4 dash will fit in a mk3 so swap the whole dash with the cluster[HR][/HR]​It is being done







To reiterate, the Mk3 cluster will work with the Mk4 ecu with a signal converter, but the MK4 cluster must be used with the Mk4 ecu. 
As for the tranny question.. as stated the 02J mounts differently than previous trannies. You can use the VR6 02A, the 16v and G60 cable shift tranny, or any of the other 4 cyl trannies, some of which will require minor modding to work. You can put in an 02A and still retain your 4 lug setup, I believe you have to use the 4 lug axles, hubs etc. I am unsure if the spline count is different on the VR6 axles but I think they are.
The harness question.....dont bother. Why on earth would you want to splice any more than you have to. The wiring IS the hardest part. Just use the 1.8t harness and splice it into the car.


----------



## arik98jet (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

bumpity bump


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As far as Euro spec sports here is a reply to an E-mail I sent asking for any used engines or ECUs and a harness:
"Hello Robbie, I don't have any used parts for this conversion, but I can get
almost all the parts for you *except the harness*. Just e-mail when you need a part.
Thank you
Jose Rotger
http://www.porttuning.com"
If anyone can get a harness diagram on the internet, I would pay for it.(Hint: Someone post one, and I will send cash.







don't get greedy







)

[Modified by Cabrio1.8T, 10:32 AM 2-7-2003][HR][/HR]​








As you can see in the pic a harness is included...maybe they won't sell you the harness alone.
Edit: My harness was hardwired into the ECU...Greedspeed has the wiring diagram, but I think its for an OBD 1. 
As far as the trans goes, the easiest way if you're coming from an 2.0 is to use the 2.0 trans. It bolts straight up with no mods...just upgrade the clutch. Like I've said before, I'm running a stock pressure plate and a Clutchnet clutch disk and it grabs fine. If you drive hard then upgrade both plate and disk. Now if you plan on dragging and running slicks...then I would think about using a different trans, but for everyday use the 2.0 transmission is fine.



[Modified by abt cup, 4:57 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## YucA305 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

from what i understand, that kit is about 6k right? that is a brand new engine?.. i hope so for that price. That kit is definetely out of the question for me. 
Ok, so i can use my stock tranny with any 1.8T? 
And about the harness, cant i just use the stock harness and ECU that was on the car the 1.8T was in?
How does the harness have to be modified? 
I really want to do this swap, and have a hook up at a junk yard... I just need to get everything straightened out before i pull my car apart...


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (YucA305)*

My friends... do yourself a favor and read the whole thread. You will find we have covered a good deal of it. Yes you can use your stock tranny. Yes you use the factory 1.8t harness and ECU unless you go standalone. The harness has to be spliced into the car.. namely at the fuseblock.


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My friends... do yourself a favor and read the whole thread. You will find we have covered a good deal of it. Yes you can use your stock tranny. Yes you use the factory 1.8t harness and ECU unless you go standalone. The harness has to be spliced into the car.. namely at the fuseblock.[HR][/HR]​werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prof (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (2.0wned)*

any ideas on fittin 020m 6spd in an A2 running A3 plus axle? help


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Pat Cosgrove)*

-Ok My turn to chime in..
If you guys are going to use a DBW motor and go standalone, SDS (Simple Digital Systems) would not be my first choice, but if your going to spend the money, atleast get a decent system like Electromotive.
I would NOT use an APH (NB) motor at all.
A stock 020 tranny will not take the abuse from all the torque. I sheared of two rivets from the ring gear 2 months after I chipped. At the minium at least get a bolt kit installed.. and while your in there do a LSD. You had wished you did in the beginning.
Yes, 2.0l accessories do bolt right up the the BEST 1.8T to use (the AEB) The crank pulley must be modified to account for the wider timing belt.
I can have these made for $130








-My .02


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Montanagreenmachine)*

Shet! Does that mean my bolts are going to break?







I put about 4k on the motor. I got it with 1500 miles.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Shet! Does that mean my bolts are going to break?







I put about 4k on the motor. I got it with 1500 miles.[HR][/HR]​Yes Lee your trans wont last to long if you really beat on but just go easy for now and redo the trans later


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Montanagreenmachine)*

quote:[HR][/HR]-Ok My turn to chime in..
If you guys are going to use a DBW motor and go standalone, SDS (Simple Digital Systems) would not be my first choice, but if your going to spend the money, atleast get a decent system like Electromotive.
I would NOT use an APH (NB) motor at all.
A stock 020 tranny will not take the abuse from all the torque. I sheared of two rivets from the ring gear 2 months after I chipped. At the minium at least get a bolt kit installed.. and while your in there do a LSD. You had wished you did in the beginning.
Yes, 2.0l accessories do bolt right up the the BEST 1.8T to use (the AEB) The crank pulley must be modified to account for the wider timing belt.
I can have these made for $130








-My .02








[HR][/HR]​
Hate to burst the bubble here but Futrell auto has them for $75


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

I don't really beat on the trans...most of my driving is done on the highway and does very few street miles. I was told that my tranmission would be okay...as long as I don't slam the gears.


[Modified by abt cup, 12:56 AM 3-19-2003]


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hate to burst the bubble here but Futrell auto has them for $75[HR][/HR]​Your're not busting my bubble.. This is the best I can do here locally, (+ my time to deliver, and pick up completely on the other side of town). Dean sells some good stuff to do this type of swap, so that is probally your best alternative. (I would say the front mount Intercooler is my favorite!)
-cheers


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Montanagreenmachine)*

wow i just read the whole thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (YucA305)*

bump


----------



## Italvw (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (iWantaTurbo)*

i did a dbw swap in my A1


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is true ............ the mounting points of the O2J are a lil difrent .... but can work easily ....... MK4 axles will work but you need to convert to 5 lug so that the shafts will fit in the the hub.[HR][/HR]​how can it work easily if the mounting points are different? and what are part #02A-409-355-D..


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

Yes I meant sell it to me alone.
Where can I find this greedspeed wiring diagram?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is true ............ the mounting points of the O2J are a lil difrent .... but can work easily ....... MK4 axles will work but you need to convert to 5 lug so that the shafts will fit in the the hub.
how can it work easily if the mounting points are different? and what are part #02A-409-355-D..[HR][/HR]​do you know the part that you bolt your axles on to coming out of the differential? those are the proper cups so you can use your 100 mm axles.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Where can I find this greedspeed wiring diagram?[HR][/HR]​At Greedpseed.


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is true ............ the mounting points of the O2J are a lil difrent .... but can work easily ....... MK4 axles will work but you need to convert to 5 lug so that the shafts will fit in the the hub.
how can it work easily if the mounting points are different? and what are part #02A-409-355-D..
do you know the part that you bolt your axles on to coming out of the differential? those are the proper cups so you can use your 100 mm axles.[HR][/HR]​thank you very much.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregosh (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*








...what a thread.
Ok my question, I can get a AEB motor with ECU, Harness, Pedals, Cluster out of a '99 Audi A4. I would be transplanting this into a '93-'95 4-Door CL (with the 1.8L 90hp engine







). Do I have to tap into the exsisting wireing harness in the car, or do I just rip everything out of the car and re-wire it all with the Audi harness








TIA!


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
the O2O trans can take some serious power if its quifed.[HR][/HR]​i wouldn't quote him on that!!! already been through three!!!


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gregosh)*

The Audi harness may not be as compatible with the rest of your car as a MK4 would.. but I am not sure. You can do it either way...splice and dice or replace the entire harness. Luke replaced the entire harness in hi 96 Jetta with the Mk4 from front to back so it can be done.


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

TTT - lots of gooooood info in here....


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (VAG Parts Bin)*

I gotta bookmark this one for everyone who posts about this swap. Its the Mk3 1.8t FAQ (and Mk2 too)


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

Back to the top this is one of the best threads I have read in a very long time!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (97VenomGTI)*

what intercooler are you guys using....the atp make for mk3? andy nixons? custom?....


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (iWantaTurbo)*

A lot of us are using stock...for now! Looking to go 225TT Dual IC setup in the future


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

why not go to a truck yard and pick up a intercooler from a mack truc...have it cut down and put some end tanks on it..there you go


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

someone needs to post a wiring diagram; i'de like to know whats involved before i start the swap


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (iWantaTurbo)*

there is no real set wiring diagram ... it all depends on waht the motor is from and what car its going into


----------



## theonetobeat (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

Just curious how much TOTAL would a 1.8t swap cost with everything I would need to put it into my current 95 gti vr6? Thanks guys.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (theonetobeat)*

so far ive spent like $3500 but thats with other parts and such I'm also doing the labor myself


----------



## theonetobeat (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (MidNiteVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidNiteVR6* »_so far ive spent like $3500 but thats with other parts and such I'm also doing the labor myself

What exactly would I need besides the actual 1.8t engine? Like everything total? Could someone give me a list and a price estimate? I am just wondering if this conversion is in my price range..Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (theonetobeat)*

different parts are needed for different engine codes. it also varies with which tranny you will be using. since you have a vr6 the trans will not bolt up. you could either use an 02j or get an 02a g60 bell housing and put your transmission internals into it. if you used an 02j or 02a you already have the cable shift, and the hydraulic clutch so that is less parts to spend. mind if i ask why ud ont turbo the vr6 with the money you will be spending?


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (theonetobeat)*

1.8t engine swap cost me 2500 no tranny
2.0 rear motor mount got hooked up on it
will need a 4 cyl tranny ie g60 tranny prolly around 500
umm then you will need some sort of exhaust that will bolt to the cat from the 1.8t down pipe
custom intercooler setup people say mkiv ones work ie atp kit i chose to make my own with a spearco intercooler i got off ebay for 360 havnt done the tubing yet so not sure how much that is going to cost me
id go with a vr6 flywheel (autotech 10lbs 225) and vr6 sachs clutch kit 180
plus other random things
i have the 1.8t ac compressor still there but not hooked up the lines dont match up to the compressor but i never use ac anyway so im just gonna leave it
labor is free cause im doing it all myself


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (theonetobeat)*

Can I ask why you are dumping a perfectly good VR for a 1.8t???
Anyway.. here's roughly what I have into mine....2500.. thats for a low mile AWP engine, 2Y tranny out of a 270whp Rabbit with a Quaife and a swapped fifth, 6 puck BSI clutch and flywheel, side exit exhaust and lots of little stuff. The next chunk is 1200 for the SDS....so about 3700 total for a total package for me, but I am lucky to have good friends with good parts so it may not be as cheap for everyone else. Oh yeah.. I am doing it myself with some help from said friends


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_Can I ask why you are dumping a perfectly good VR for a 1.8t???
Anyway.. here's roughly what I have into mine....2500.. thats for a low mile AWP engine, 2Y tranny out of a 270whp Rabbit with a Quaife and a swapped fifth, 6 puck BSI clutch and flywheel, side exit exhaust and lots of little stuff. The next chunk is 1200 for the SDS....so about 3700 total for a total package for me, but I am lucky to have good friends with good parts so it may not be as cheap for everyone else. Oh yeah.. I am doing it myself with some help from said friends

So your setup so far has only cost you 3700? 
Also the 020 trans bolts up to the 1.8 block?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_
So your setup so far has only cost you 3700? 
Also the 020 trans bolts up to the 1.8 block? 

yep it bolts up, but it is recommended to install a bolt kit so the diff doesnt grenade.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*

or an lsd







of course i wouldnt want an O2O


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (MidNiteVR6)*

A peloquined 020 trans will take the power from the 1.8? How do you get a guage cluster to work properly with the newer harness/ecu?


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (1997 Golf GL)*

use the 1.8T cluster


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_
So your setup so far has only cost you 3700? 
Also the 020 trans bolts up to the 1.8 block? 

The 020 will bolt up, but becareful with the tranny. The 020 is known to self destruct if driven hard. I'm still using my 020, but I don't beat on my trans. If you want a stonger tranny, you can use an 02A out of a G60...this way your speedo will still work with your cluster. If you use an 02J. the speedo won't work...unless you use the MK4 one. Or you can go to Kraftswerk and get one of their 020 trannys with the cryo coated gears.


_Modified by abt cup at 1:34 AM 5-2-2003_


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*

good thread guys, im droppin a 1.8t from a 98 passat($500, engine, ecu, harness)
im gonna do the tach converter and use my stock mk3 gauges. im pretty sure i know how to splice the harness into the mk3 fuse box. the engine should be falling into my car within the next two weeks. ill keep you posted on how it goes. you all have helped me with this thread so ill try to let you all learn from my mistakes in the next few weeks. im also using an 02A tranny, custom FMIC, custom manifold, custom hybrid turbo, and all the custom hard goods i can build.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (jwspin)*

I wouldnt be as sure of using this Quaifed 2Y if it hadnt already been proven effective under strenuous conditions... like 3 or 4 drag runs and a dyno pull. In the future I am going with a G60 tranny to build the bridge to the next major swap.. Syncro


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

ttt so i can find this thread easier later


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (GTIRACER2.0t)*

It should be the MK3 1.8t FAQ


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

sounds good to me...now i need to find a willing hand to help me turn this out in a few days, i also need to find a un-molested 2.0 wiring harness so i can start the wiring nightmare before i actually pull the motor and have nothing to drive


_Modified by iWantaTurbo at 4:13 PM 5-7-2003_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (iWantaTurbo)*

The biggest pain is at the fuse block... and dont you mean 1.8t harness?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_The biggest pain is at the fuse block... and dont you mean 1.8t harness?

im guessing he is getting a second 2.0 harness to splice the 1.8t harness into so he has minimal downtime with his car when doing the swap.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

as soon as things have there own FAQ its played there for the 1.8t in the mk3 is played .......... PLAYED I SAY ....... but soon enough my new project will be starting


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

Shutup Luke.. who asked you??? Like anyone has seen the 1 of like 5 cars in the country with the MK4 dash swap. Anywaybro...I'll get a hold of you


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

haha I knew I could get him going with that one ..... the 1.8t is a great motor and an easy swap


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

I will be joining the 1.8t swap club soon.I used to have a 2.0t and dusting vr6's and chipped 1.8ts was no big deal so i wa never impressed accept they were way more refined. Then i saw how tiny the turbo was that they made power on and i started to respect their flow ability more.But at the time cost too much to attempt for me.Now the cost is way down and motors to be had just about everywhere it seems. Power potential and durability have got me now. After blowing my engine I want to step up to something better. Ive never like the vr6 swap.Dont too many times. Nose heavy. They sound good but but iwht its 2 valve head it just reminded me of big american v8's that make power based on size. Muti valve technology has always been more exciting. To have a 2.8l vr6 beat 1.8l vtec? Big deal..1000cc's bigger.But when its the other way around its awesome.That why i loved my turbo 2.0. But i want something new and nicer and ive heard the 20v head flows as good as a VTEC head. Sorry so long but im diggin this thread


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (GTIRACER2.0t)*

If I want to install new motor mounts ..can I use the MK4 1.8t mounts in my mk3 gti? mainly the rear one.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

Use the MK3 rear mount, the MK4 one wont work. You have to modify the intake pipe to fit the Mk3 mount behind it.


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

or grind it down 6mm right?


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

i would just get custom piping made with a FMIC screw messing around with the stock cooler


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (MidNiteVR6)*

Yea fmic is much easier but I wanted the stock look so I used the side mount


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

I think maybe a under the hood intercooler with a vent would be better than the stock one


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

For who ever wired up a cable audi or passat motor..once you got the wiring diagrams for each harness..was it pretty straight forward matching up what does what and solder them together?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

Back to the top so i can find this thread..Should be an official FAQ


----------



## 8valver (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (GTIRACER2.0t)*

This is the best thread I have ever read! Now I have to find a motor.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valver* »_This is the best thread I have ever read! Now I have to find a motor.

I got one! hit me up if you want it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=823515


----------



## Youngdubber20 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (MidNiteVR6)*

My question is, would it be easier to put in a 20v fuse box and just hook up the motor, then either splice the mk3 dash harness at the mk4 fuse box.
Wouldn't that work and be easier


_Modified by Youngdubber20 at 10:58 PM 5-29-2003_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Youngdubber20)*

Trust me its not that easy unless you do what Luke did and swap the dash and the ENTIRE car harness. There are 2-3 plugs in the back of the Mk3 fuseblock for the engine harness and the rest goes to the entire car.


----------



## Youngdubber20 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

oh..so it's less wires to wire the motor than everything else..got it..still doesn't seem that hard, just time consuming


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Youngdubber20)*

I think the proper word for it would be _tedious_


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

using the mk4 harness to the fuse box could work but if you can get that much of the harness take the whole damn thing and use it ....... it eliminates so many problems with


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

Agreed.


----------



## DEGTI (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (8valver)*

u think it would be possiable to get a parts list going here for us people that dont know much about the swap







TIA


----------



## 8valver (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Just get the ECU and harness from Eurospecsport.com, its basically plug and play. The only think is that the ECU is an OBD 1.

Is it truely plug and play, or is there still splicing that has to be done?
Also, I thought all engines after 96 or so, have to be OBDII due to gov regulations.


_Modified by 8valver at 11:13 PM 5-31-2003_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (DEGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEGTI* »_u think it would be possiable to get a parts list going here for us people that dont know much about the swap







TIA

There is one huge problem with this. This swap can be done a variation of ways...variables being engine code used, tranny used (cable vs linkage shift), engine management used, etc etc. There would be no way to come up with a general parts list.


----------



## OC98Golf4dr (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

All in all the drive by cable system is the best engine to use. BUT if you had a DBW and wanted that engine in your Mk3, would all you need is the SDS to get around that system? Again the other alternative could be to wire it. But with the SDS would you need the mk4 ECU? This thread has been great though. Very informative.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (OC98Golf4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OC98Golf4dr* »_All in all the drive by cable system is the best engine to use. BUT if you had a DBW and wanted that engine in your Mk3, would all you need is the SDS to get around that system? Again the other alternative could be to wire it. But with the SDS would you need the mk4 ECU? This thread has been great though. Very informative.









I disagree, i think the transverse engines (mostly dbw) are better for the swap for numerous reasons. you dont need to modify the engine in any way to get it to fit. you can use all of the accessories. the dbw is not hard to hook up. having the immobilizer system in your car is an added security feature that most people will not even realize is there. my $.02


----------



## OC98Golf4dr (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
I disagree, i think the transverse engines (mostly dbw) are better for the swap for numerous reasons. you dont need to modify the engine in any way to get it to fit. you can use all of the accessories. the dbw is not hard to hook up. having the immobilizer system in your car is an added security feature that most people will not even realize is there. my $.02

Yeah that is true that the transverse ones will fit better in the engine bay, but haven't people here on this thread been saying that the DBW wireing is a pain the the arse. I mean its just that ones says this and the other says that. I just want to find out what would be the simpliest and cheapest, but sometimes simple isn't always cheap, like with that SDS


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (OC98Golf4dr)*

DBW is only a pedal and a small wiring loom that plugs into the engine wiring harness. very simple to figure out (you need to drill and mount the dwb pedal but its nothing major)


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_DBW is only a pedal and a small wiring loom that plugs into the engine wiring harness. very simple to figure out (you need to drill and mount the dwb pedal but its nothing major)

exactly its sixs wires and a bracket ...... you dont physicly wire it anywhere its all there for ya


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

its easy to swap a DBW engine to DBC - especially when using standlone


----------



## 8valver (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Boostin20v)*

standalone wont be an option for some, since some states are starting to do inspection using the OBD2 port. I think jersey starts using OBD2 ithis august.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (8valver)*

find a "good" shop









btw I've got a perfect AEB Head (largest intake ports of any 20v) for sale - IM or email me


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Boostin20v)*

Go home Stu!!! Anyway...I originally chose just the engine and standalone because I was gonna go t3/t4 until I had to move out. I did it for the upgradeability... I was originally going to buy the car Luke used as donor and do the same exact thing he did (wonder where the idea came from??)


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

NEVER


----------



## 8valver (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Boostin20v)*

How much of a pain in the ass is it to change to the MK4 dash?


----------



## 8valver (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (8valver)*

How low does the oil pan sit when using the AEB engine? Is it worse than a VR6?


----------



## Youngdubber20 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (8valver)*

how are you guys making the 2.0L rad hook up..are you using the stock 2.0L rad hoses?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Youngdubber20)*

umm lets just say a combination of hoses. The lower hose is part of the 2.0 lower and the 1.8t upper spliced.....and the upper is the 2.0 upper hose with the 1.8t 4 way spliced in and the hose coming out the bottom plugged, And then... I had to tee off one of the oil cooler hoses to run thew lower coolant tank line.


----------



## Youngdubber20 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

so it's a mess? I'm gonna IM you to ask you a few questions


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Youngdubber20)*

If the donor car is auto..what do you need to make it standard? Can I use any parts off my x-flow?


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mysterio619* »_If the donor car is auto..what do you need to make it standard? Can I use any parts off my x-flow?

good question


----------



## brilliantgti (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Blown Wide Open)*

I read that Volks-Speed has developed a kit that lets the 20vt engine run on distributor based G60 management using a pulley conversion set. Apparently the kit is designed for older 1.8t engines 150hp (AEB). Comprising of a machined billet aluminum intermediate shaft pulley, small diameter belt tensioner, vernier camshaft pulley, and bosch timing belt. The kit is fairly cheap







making the conversion a lot cheaper according to them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone have any info on this, or tried it out.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (brilliantgti)*

I am waiting to see some more info on this. Where did you read this?


----------



## brilliantgti (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

This months PVW








There's a good thread on this in the G60 forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by brilliantgti at 4:57 AM 6-25-2003_


_Modified by brilliantgti at 4:58 AM 6-25-2003_


----------



## loblu16v (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (brilliantgti)*

A few questions, does the 2.0l throtle body bolt right on to the 1.8t intake or is there modifing involved here, and if so what is involved? 
Second, what type of modifing is needed to mount the o2j tranny? I understand the axle part of it but people are saying the mount(left rear I assume) needs modifing, some more clarification would be much apriciated.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (loblu16v)*

The 2.0 throttle body bolts right up like it was meant to be... but then the factory 1.8t inlet pipe is too small to fit over it.


----------



## Division VW (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

any progress on this?


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Division VW)*

anyone finished wiring up the stock 1.8t ECU and didn't go the stand alone route?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

Luke has..


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

You need a manual tranny. Thats pretty much it. If you get the engine with the emobilizer then you might want vag-com and see if you can take away the automatic crap you wil have on your dash. I believe thats all that has to be done to change it over to a manual. Not sure though im in the process at the moment.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Optimus234)*

yea its a simple recode dealy ... all the info needed is on the VAG-COM site


----------



## loblu16v (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (lukedwag)*

still wondering what has to be done to the 02J to fit into a mk3, other than swapping drive flanges or using late jetta auto axles?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (loblu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loblu16v* »_still wondering what has to be done to the 02J to fit into a mk3, other than swapping drive flanges or using late jetta auto axles?

VR6GTI'00' is doing it in a mk2, and I've bought the same components that he did, hoping it'll make it fit. I'll post in my thread once I've put it to the test. It's basically the 02A mount stuff:
The trans mount to the crossmember is 357 199 353 A
The support from the top of the trans is 357 199 356
I used the Corrado rubber mount 3A0 199 402
Keep in mind, though, that his results were positive in a mk2, and I haven't gotten to it yet in my mk3...I'm not expecting major problems, though. I'll update here when I have results.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
VR6GTI'00' is doing it in a mk2, and I've bought the same components that he did, hoping it'll make it fit. I'll post in my thread once I've put it to the test. It's basically the 02A mount stuff:
The trans mount to the crossmember is 357 199 353 A
The support from the top of the trans is 357 199 356
I used the Corrado rubber mount 3A0 199 402
Keep in mind, though, that his results were positive in a mk2, and I haven't gotten to it yet in my mk3...I'm not expecting major problems, though. I'll update here when I have results.

it will work with 02a mounting brackets as stated above.


----------



## loblu16v (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*

thats what I thought no modifing needed just bolt the 02a stuff to the 02j and slam er in thanks guys 
great thread btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (loblu16v)*

bump this one back up. Let's get some more talk going. This is a fun thread


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (loblu16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loblu16v* »_thats what I thought no modifing needed just bolt the 02a stuff to the 02j and slam er in thanks guys 

Anyone want to concur on this? I used to think that this was possible, but someone told me recently that the 02J drive flanges are not the same size as the 02A driveshafts' mating. I'm hoping they were wrong. I want to just buy 02A driveshafts and call it a day.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Anyone want to concur on this? I used to think that this was possible, but someone told me recently that the 02J drive flanges are not the same size as the 02A driveshafts' mating. I'm hoping they were wrong. I want to just buy 02A driveshafts and call it a day.

02A driveshafts will not fit into an 02J. the way they connect to the diff is different. you need to buy the 02J flanges that are the proper size (i posted the part number in this thread somewhere im sure) if not ill post it up again.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_you can remain four lug as long as your axles fit into the axle flanges. if you have 100mm axles get two of these (VW part#
02A-409-355-D) that is if your using the 02J.


can you clarify this for me? is this part number for the 02J transmission output flanges that will mate up to 02A driveshafts? if not, what is it?
honestly, I really just want to swap over the entire mk4 subframe with control arms, steering rack, suspension and all. We'll see how that goes


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_

can you clarify this for me? is this part number for the 02J transmission output flanges that will mate up to 02A driveshafts? if not, what is it?
honestly, I really just want to swap over the entire mk4 subframe with control arms, steering rack, suspension and all. We'll see how that goes









those axle stubs will mate up with any 100 mm axles. i used the 02O axles because i didnt go to plus suspension (in my case 02a axles would have been too long)


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*

wait, so you're saying that 020 and 02A driveshafts have the same 100mm ends?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_wait, so you're saying that 020 and 02A driveshafts have the same 100mm ends?

yes they do have the same 100 mm ends. but i know there are 02O's that also have 90 mm ends but i dont know if this applies to mk3's. you have to set it up however it applies to your car.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*

so if I wanted to use my old mk3 inner CVs, mate them to the new mk4 outer CVs....
well, here are my options:
a) get the mk3 VR6 hubs and 5-lug conversion without plus suspension, and use the driveshafts I have described above.
b) try swapping over the mk4 a-arms, hubs, knuckles, 5-lug etc, and see if the drivehafts I've described above will fit, or just use the stock mk4 shafts (I'd have to buy a new mk4 driver's side inner shaft, since that one's broke).
(this option hasn't been done by anyone, that I know of)
c) go buy (or trade for) an entire mk3 VR6 plus suspension setup with 5-lugs and 11.3 inch brakes (this one I'm trying to avoid, since it's the biggest instance of "buying your way out of a problem")
either way, I'm gonna have to go 5 lug for the wheels I want, and I'm gonna have to get the 5-lug rear rotors from a mk3 VR6 whether I like it or not. I looked at the mk4 rear rotor/hub, and was going to just swap the whole setup over, but here's why it didn't work: on the mk3, the rear caliper carrier bolts onto the spindle. on the mk4, the rear caliper carrier bolts onto the rear suspension swingarm, NEXT TO the spindle. Possible solution? just swap over the whole swingarm and call it a true hybrid? Nope. The mk3 rear suspension uses coil-over-shock McPherson type suspension, and the mk4 mounts the shock and the spring separately. There is no way to easily make that work on the mk3. I'm not that ambitious, and I've got other things I'm doing that no one has done...solution? just buy mk3 VR6 rear rotors and quit my whining about how annoying it is to change mk3 rear rotors.
Anyway, quite a tangent, but I figured this is the thread for it.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but...what about the G60 trans? Its an 02A also. The flanges should match up and it'll bolt up to the 1.8t block.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this but...what about the G60 trans? Its an 02A also. The flanges should match up and it'll bolt up to the 1.8t block.

well the vr6 02A transmission will not bolt up to a 1.8t without changing the bellhousing. the g60 02A is a direct fit


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*

Does anyone know have a picture of the rear motor mount modified for an AEB motor?
and are all the swappers using dump valves or a BOV?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
well the vr6 02A transmission will not bolt up to a 1.8t without changing the bellhousing. the g60 02A is a direct fit

Exactly, and Mysterio, fyi, i'm using the stock DV, and if I ever change it, I'm going with DV all the way unless somehow, somewhere, someone gives me conclusive evidence that a BOV would be good for all-around performance AND not hurt the lifespan of my motor and components (i.e. turbo)


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

oh god..what did I get myself into...


----------



## VW Czar (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Blown Wide Open)*

We sell a kit to do this including a MOTOR, INTERCOOLER, ecu set up to go in the A3 AND other parts you will need.
Cost is $4495.00


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (VW Czar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Czar* »_We sell a kit to do this including a MOTOR, INTERCOOLER, ecu set up to go in the A3 AND other parts you will need.
Cost is $4495.00

really? **** that's a good price...too bad your not in canada


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*

I would have used the DV if I had used the factory management....using a Greddy Type S with the SDS


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

Quick Question about Air Conditioning...heard a few people saying that a 20v AC compressor will not work in an Mk3??
1. has anyone done a swap with AC and what components did you use? (compressor, and hoses)
2. If not...and you removed the compressor...What belt size did you use? (part numbers please)


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (The Hater)*

can I use a quttro ECU with for a FWD car? I need to pick up an ECU and found a deal on a 97 A4 Q but not sure if I can use it on a 99 passat/auto motor in a fwd that's stick.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (The Hater)*

I'm pretty sure Vinnie's going without AC, but I might be wrong...someone around here paid a lotta dough for a smaller poly-ribbed belt.
I'm gonna be using the AC in my swap, and I had two options...only one of which did I want to take:
a) use all of my mk3 AC components and do slight modding to the compressor's mounting bracket on the mk4 motor. (can't do this for a few reasons, like my old AC compressor isn't in good shape, and I'm doing the dash swap with heat/ac unit too)
b) use all of the mk4 AC components, hoses and fittings...this includes the radiator/condenser unit, and that requires some modification in order to mount nicely on the mk3's under-radiator crossmember. other than that, i don't foresee too many problems. keep in mind, though, that i'm swapping EVERYTHING, and this requires a not-too-trashed donor car.
i could also have mixed-and-matched AC parts, but i'm already gonna be doing that with the braking system, driveshafts, power windows and locks, alarm, probably suspension, and god knows what else by the time I'm done. This damn thing's gonna be hybrid ENOUGH...it don't NEED to be any more complicated! What the hell do I tell the service folks when I take it in at some point when I'm older?
"Here's the keys, it's the '96 GTI out front, but when you get under the hood, treat it like it's an '01 Jetta Wolfsburg...oh wait, and there's some '98 Jetta VR6 parts in there too...oh shoot, there's a '92 Corrado tranny mount in there too...oh, and the seats are from a '94 Jetta, and the dash is from an '01 Cabrio. Oh shoot, nope, that was before the '01 Jetta dash swap. Uuuuuhhhh, tell you what: why don't you just call me when you find what's broken, and I'll tell you what year and model to order it for."


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

this is the most informative thread ive ever encountered on here... good stuff guys.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (DRVRFWND)*

Anyone else have experience with swapping over AC? 
MK4 compressor has clearance issues..What compressor would be best to swap in there instead???
And also what AC lines should i use? 
BTW i'm goin to be using a stock 2.0L radiator and condenser.
Free bump for lots of useful crap


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Blown Wide Open)*

Too the top so i can find it later


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Mysterio619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mysterio619* »_can I use a quttro ECU with for a FWD car? I need to pick up an ECU and found a deal on a 97 A4 Q but not sure if I can use it on a 99 passat/auto motor in a fwd that's stick.

You need a manual ecu. Look for an 97 Passat or Audi ecu. The Quattro may have a seperate control module? Anyone know for sure?
I don't understand the confusion with the G60 tranny...I said in my thread that it's an 02a and it'll bolt up to the 1.8t block.
Use the AC compressor from the 2.0...you just need to bend two of the steel AC lines.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_MK4 compressor has clearance issues..What compressor would be best to swap in there instead???

What's the clearance issue with the mk4 AC compressor? Radiator? I was hoping to use the mk4 parts...lemme know what you know. thanks.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

I ditched the A/C cuz my car didnt have it...there is actually a non A/C 1.8t serp belt but its not cheap.....caught me by surprise


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

i read this whole thing and found no useful info for a mk3 vr6 to 1.8t swap. Does anyone know the parts that need to be changed and any wiring issues or anything because of the vr6? any good news with a vr over the 2.0 engine?
how long would you estimate this swap to take? does anything need to be welded or fabricated to use with a vr?
Reason i would switch engines is my vr died and i need a new motor. this looks like a fun project


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Hoplite)*

it's almost entirely the same swap, but it all depends on what your eventual goal is. include dash swap? go stand-alone? you say what you want to do, and I'll (we'll) try to tell you what you want to know.
basically, I can tell you that your old transmission won't work on the 1.8T unless you want to swap over the bellhousing. i don't know the VR6 engine bay like I know the 1.8T and 2.0, but you might be able to keep stock battery, PS reservoir, washer reservoir and other similar mounts/locations. you'll almost definitely need to relocate the coolant reservoir.
as I say...ask questions. get answers. that's what this thread is for.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Hoplite)*

also, take that VR6 outta your car, and you've got the same damn car as me (or, well, luke, since you've got a Jetta). All that we say applies to you. Not sure how none of this was helpful.


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_it's almost entirely the same swap, but it all depends on what your eventual goal is. include dash swap? go stand-alone? you say what you want to do, and I'll (we'll) try to tell you what you want to know.

no dash swap. I like the mk3 guages. i wouldnt mind stand alone but is it a must? definetly do not want drive by wire

_Quote »_
basically, I can tell you that your old transmission won't work on the 1.8T unless you want to swap over the bellhousing. i don't know the VR6 engine bay like I know the 1.8T and 2.0, but you might be able to keep stock battery, PS reservoir, washer reservoir and other similar mounts/locations. you'll almost definitely need to relocate the coolant reservoir.
as I say...ask questions. get answers. that's what this thread is for.

where would i have to relocate the resevoir to? is there any upgrdeability for this motor or are you stuck after the swap?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Hoplite)*

you know enough about DBW to know that you don't want it, yet you don't know if the 1.8T motor is upgradable?
Check out the 1.8T forum. A little more homework is in order. Plus, I can help you out more once I"m actually DONE with my swap.


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_you know enough about DBW to know that you don't want it, yet you don't know if the 1.8T motor is upgradable?

i guess the problem was i didnt express myself correctly. I meant are there any upgrading problems in the future due to the swap. 
yes i know enough about DBW that i do not want it. i like having a cable controlling my throttle.

_Quote »_
Check out the 1.8T forum. A little more homework is in order. Plus, I can help you out more once I"m actually DONE with my swap.

ive been reading and will continue to do so.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Hoplite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoplite* »_
i guess the problem was i didnt express myself correctly. I meant are there any upgrading problems in the future due to the swap. 
yes i know enough about DBW that i do not want it. i like having a cable controlling my throttle.

I'm pretty sure there are no problems with upgrading a swapped-in motor. The basic stuff like upgraded intercooler, N75, DV and such can all be done, then there's upgrading the turbo...I'm betting there will be clearance issues with intercooler pipes and larger turbos, but if you go to the trouble of swapping in a motor, you'll be able to surmount such problems...that's why I recommend doing the swap yourself.
Might be easier overall, if more expensive, to go standalone and not have to worry about much stock motor wiring.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>this is true ............ the mounting points of the O2J are a lil difrent .... but can work easily ....... MK4 axles will work but you need to convert to 5 lug so that the shafts will fit in the the hub.
how can it work easily if the mounting points are different? and what are part #02A-409-355-D..

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
do you know the part that you bolt your axles on to coming out of the differential? those are the proper cups so you can use your 100 mm axles.


these are listed on vwparts.com as $125 APIECE. Is this right? The only description I get is "Shaft."
Confirmation?
EDIT: actually, even better...can I just press these out of my 020 and use them in the 02J?


_Modified by punkassjim at 4:19 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

I was talking to someone the other day, and it occurred to me that this might be useful to someone watching this thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Oddly, the less complicated the desired outcome, the more complicated the work involved in getting it. Like, if you want to run a 1.8T motor under your hood and an original mk3 cluster and fuse block, then you're probably in for a wiring NIGHTMARE. If, on the other hand, you want to create basically a complete mk4 that looks like a mk3 on the outside (what I'm doing), then you have less painful work ahead of you, but more time spent.

It just seems odd, but it's basically true. If you just want the motor, you'd better go standalone, or the wiring will make your head smoke, especially if you're a novice like me. OTOH, if you swap the dash and stuff, you eliminate half of the headaches right there.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_I was talking to someone the other day, and it occurred to me that this might be useful to someone watching this thread:
It just seems odd, but it's basically true. If you just want the motor, you'd better go standalone, or the wiring will make your head smoke, especially if you're a novice like me. OTOH, if you swap the dash and stuff, you eliminate half of the headaches right there.

So basically you saying that its easier to go with the MK4 wiring at the whole fornt of the car...


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (VRC-YA)*

What he is saying is it is easier to take the ENTIRE Mk4 harness out from front to back.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

kinda, yeah.
like, the heart of the wiring is always the fuseblock. Well, in the mk3, the wiring is split into a bunch of separate harnesses, and the fuseblock is modular. In the mk4, the fuseblock is not, so the car wiring harness and fuseblock are basically one huge unit (aside from some sub-harnesses under the hood). So, if the harness is basically whole, that makes it harder to keep your stock mk3 power windows, locks, mirrors, sunroof, alarm, air conditioning and basically everything that made it a comfortable modern car. I'm a big fan of those things. And since splicing the wiring will only work for SOME of those systems (e.g. not the alarm), and sooner or later will necessitate having both the mk3 and mk4 ECUs in the car, or both alarm brains...it soon becomes an impractical swap in some ways. However, as I'm finding out, when you go ahead and swap the dash, the door internals, the fuel pump and everything under the hood that you can, you make it easier on yourself in the long run.
However, I'm not done with the door-internals-swapping yet, so don't quote me on that. Them there lock mechanisms ain't meant to go in them there doors, same thing with the window motors. I'm sure the fitment issues will be a pain in the ass, and I am NOT cutting/welding my doors.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

Thank god I'm not going power and just going with the way my 89 golf is. Question, will the fuel pump fit on an MK2 or am I better off just getting an MK3 VR6 fuel pump? But, other than that I see what you're saying...


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_Quick Question about Air Conditioning...heard a few people saying that a 20v AC compressor will not work in an Mk3??
1. has anyone done a swap with AC and what components did you use? (compressor, and hoses)
2. If not...and you removed the compressor...What belt size did you use? (part numbers please)

keep the vr6 in there...build it a little and supercharge it
dont waste the time/money on a 1.8t swap


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (iWantaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iWantaTurbo* »_
keep the vr6 in there...build it a little and supercharge it
dont waste the time/money on a 1.8t swap


so what your saying is.... *you have no clue* ...thanks for wasting mine and other peoples time...motors already in...and the previous wasn't a vr6...thanks tho for you intellectual answer...your the reason the vortex is known as The place where genuine technical questions go unanswered!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (The Hater)*

I think I answered your question, but here's a little more detail: the mk4 components I'm using are the compressor, heater/blower box, refrigerant lines and the radiator/condenser assembly with the can attached.
Yes, he has no clue. That means we can ignore it. Even if you DID have a VR6, nothing is a waste of time if you want to do it.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

i'll figure something out for the A/c i guess...should have sets of all lines laying around... Anyway...what is everyone doing for Radiators/Fan? and also for hoses? anyone out there with a running setup got pics of their hose setup? I've already routed the coolant back across the front of the block...so that i can maintain stock reservoir position...


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (The Hater)*

I used the 2.0 radiator and had to splice and dice my hoses.. my lower is a combo of the upper 1.8t andf lower 2.0, and the top is a 2.0 with the bottom outlet plugged and the 1.8t elbow fitting to run the upper res hose and the hose to the oil cooler. Res is in stock location


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

someone please give this some thought, I need advice:
I want to keep the mk4 charcoal canister in my mk3, and I don't know if it's a) feasible, or b) even worth the trouble.
The problem is, there are 2 vent lines coming from the rear of the mk4 vehicle, and only one coming from the rear of the mk3. So the mk3 evap unit under the passenger fender has one line in from the tank, and the mk4 evap unit in the same location seems to have 2.
Here's where I get confused, and I must admit that I haven't done enough homework on this: The unit in the mk3 passenger front fenderwell seems to mirror the unit that's in the mk4 passenger REAR fenderwell. Is this the case? Is there an evap unit in the mk3 passenger rear fenderwell that mirrors the function of the one in the mk4 front?
That blue, bubbly-looking thing just has me all confused, and I'm debating if I just want to leave it out, although I wanted to use EVERYTHING. Plus who knows where I'll be living in a few years? If I want a smog test in CA, they do visual inspections and fail cars that don't have all EVAP components.
Someone wanna help me with this issue?


----------



## adjayscent (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

..


_Modified by adjayscent at 8:36 PM 9-4-2003_


----------



## adjayscent (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

Does anyone have the measurements on how much of the 2.0 crank pulley needs to be grinded down? This is for the 1.8t using a3 2.0 accessories. oh and i am using an AEB.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (adjayscent)*

I need to know myself. Have you seen how much Futrell is charging now for their crank pulley? $110!!! rediculous! It used to be $75
Also, what's the deal with them charging $1000 for the oil filter bracket for the AEB that's predrilled. I know its probably $100, but still expensive.


_Modified by Cabrio1.8T at 1:43 PM 9-6-2003_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

Luke and I used the Mk4 accessories... the only prob I have is my power steering is pumping fluid but doesnt seem to be working


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

uh-oh...I wonder if I'll have that problem...


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

I dont know.. the Mk3 line went right in...and its pumping but i have no power steering. I have to check with luke to see if he had problems


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

vinnie u got none at all ? 
mine is harder then it was but its there for sure


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_you can remain four lug as long as your axles fit into the axle flanges. if you have 100mm axles get two of these (VW part# 
02A-409-355-D) that is if your using the 02J. 

Was gonna just bump the thread, but I've actually got a hard question:
I have the Plus Suspension installed
I have the O2J installed
I have the O2O axles on hand in the shop, they can't bolt up as is
I don't have O2A axles on hand
I have the O2J (1.8T manual) axles installed, and they don't fit (too long)
Pick any question (or all) below, and feel free to answer:
1. The O2O axles are shorter than the O2J axles. Is this because of the shaft alone, or are the outer CV's longer too?
2. The O2A axles are reportedly longer than O2O axles. Is this true?
3. Are O2A axles any shorter than O2J 1.8T manual axles, or the same size?
4. Are the stub axles listed in the quote above any shorter than the normal O2J stub axles?
5. Are there any reliability/longevity issues with using O2O axles with the O2J?
What I'm getting at is this: how do I create my own driveshaft solution without spending $400 to get my O2J shafts modified, or is that basically my best option?


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_So basically you saying that its easier to go with the MK4 wiring at the whole fornt of the car...


_Quote, originally posted by *evolveVW* »_What he is saying is it is easier to take the ENTIRE Mk4 harness out from front to back.

What he's trying to say is that you should drive you car into the donor car!!








P.S. Bump, cuz I just spent an hour trying to find this post in the archives after I bumped it. ****in A, I need sleep. Good Night!


_Modified by Cabrio1.8T at 2:08 AM 10-1-2003_


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

Alrighty, sent off my AEB oil filter flange in exchange for an ABA flange, don't have it in hand, so it might be obvious when I get it in hand, but where do I need to have the hole tapped and drilled for oil send/return (which?)


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

FWIW: Eurospecsport no longer sells their "1.8T in a box" swap.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_where do I need to have the hole tapped and drilled for oil send/return (which?)

Top hole, but relocated sender to side hole.


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Cabrio1.8T)*

bump?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (2.0wned)*

bump indeed








anyone got questions they need answered?


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

ok, so here is my deal
1. I dont wanna go stand alone cuz i'm way to chicken **** to try this with mixing and matching manifolds and such.
2. I also do not want dbw, so i will be picking up the kit from eurospecsport that eliminates it.
3. I will use all my stock parts with the exception of the OBD1 TB and VR6 throttle cable.
4. I will purchase the Machined Crank Pulley for 1.8T Swaps Using A3 Accessories $110 from Futrell.
5. I will use the ATP FMIC setup for 1.8t
6. I wil use both MK3 and MK4 motor mounts from turn2. (MK3 mount needed for the rear)
7. I will be most likely using an AWW or an AWP engine (so both will have DBW)
Questions:
1. Should i stick with my stock tranny for now? I am looking to purchase the APR Stage II Kit in the Future
2. Should i also swap out the dash and use the MK4 electronics and just wire up the other car accessories (MK3 pw,pdl and such) to the mk4 dash?
3. Am I missing anything else here? Jim has done an amazing job in trying to completely fill me in, but he has an whole MK4 electronic system in an MK3, whereas i'll have a mixture.
4. If i decide on using an MK4 O2J Tranny, and i have a 4 - 5 lug conversion on my car from ECS, what parts will i need to successfully mount it.
5. Can I use a BOV? Or should i run a DV? Why one over the other?
6. If someone can convince me that running SDS is not that big of a problem, i might consider it.
Basically, my ultimate goal is to have a 1.8t with an MK4 dash in my car using all MK3 parts and no SDS or other standalone as i am definately not looking to be monitoring my cars output every couple of minutes

Chime in please









_Modified by bluejettaVR6 at 6:58 AM 2-18-2004_


_Modified by bluejettaVR6 at 2:28 PM 2-18-2004_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

Just wanted to chime in and say I'm still doing the research for a possible 1.8T buildup. 
Montanagreenmachine gave me some paperwork a while ago outlining the wiring needed to wire up the AEB harness to a CE2 car. I may be able to sort out the BS and make it run,however,I'll be the first to admit I ain't no wiring genius,and the last thing I want is a super-dragged out science project. 
On the other hand,I've seen and heard about a lot of guys using the various brands of standalone management on 1.8T cars,to varying degrees of success.
EDIT: my reason for checking out the standalone thing is that everybody knows all the 1.8T ECU's will throw fault codes like crazy because of all the sh*t that typically doesn't get incorporated into swaps-ABS/airbags/EVAP/ASR,you know the routine. In addition to not wanting a science project,I also don't want to deal with fault codes all the damn time. 
(Smog inspections are not so much of an issue here,as older cars only get a tailpipe sniff test,and even a 1.8T on standalone should be running cleaner than a digifant 8-valve,which is what my swap candidate was)
Dean F and others have stated that SDS/whatever is primarily intended for track use,and won't stand up to use in a daily or at least a regularly driven street car....fact or fiction?
Without starting a flame-fest about the advantages/pitfalls of one way over another,it'd be nice to hear from some people who've used some kind of standalone on their swaps,if only to get an idea about how the other half lives. I've done some searches on here/other sites/google,without really finding anything but noise. 


_Modified by vr6swap at 11:13 PM 2-21-2004_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (vr6swap)*

I wouldnt say the SDS is just for track use.... I have had no problems with the car running AT ALL because of the SDS. Once I got the starting parameters set it hasnt failed me. I have started it after it has sat for two months and it fires on the second rotation.. even in the winter. ANd no you dont need to llok at it every two seconds.. once you get most of the tuning done its just making fine adjustments by feelin g the way the car runs and keeping an eye on the A/F ratio. I wouldnt hesitate to put SDS in a daily driven car just as long as all precautions are taken to weather prrof any splices etc.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

I'll never knock standalone on an daily driver car. Once dialed in, its as close to reliable as stock as you can get. The additional advantage is most of the time, if a sensor fails, its usually a GM part, available off the shelf at a myriad of mom and pop autostores across the country. Ultimate tuneability is also a definite advantage.
However, I think many people are now using standalone as a crutch, kinda taking the easy way out in motor swaps, particularly 1.8t swaps. for the most part, i dont think it is the best route. Standalone is nice on a daily driver, but dare i say it, aesthetically displeasing. it also makes for cars that become more of a hodgepodge of different electrical components that were never designed to work together. The lack of sometimes durability can also be a problem, as those who had a rare earth magnet fly off their crank trigger wheel can attest. Yes, its used in race cars, but race cars are meticulous tended to both before and after theyre abused by their drivers, road cars sometimes do not have that luxury.
Integrating harnesses isnt as impossible as many make it out to be. Immboiliser issues can be overcome buy utilising software that bypasses it. Chiptuners can also block lines of code in their software, making the computer think that some emissions equipment is still 'ready' when its not even installed in the car. Air pumps can be bypassed using a oneway valve on the vacuum line and a resistor. Can-Bus is still an issue, but only if youre using a very late model swap. And i'm sure there are guys working on that. I know I am. 

I think wiring gets a bad rap for being an insurmountable challenge when doing a late model swap. The work is the same, just requires some readin and understandin. You didnt rebuild your first motor just by slapping things together and tightening the **** off of every bolt you could put a wrench to, electrical is the same way.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (splitmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitmeister* »_
Integrating harnesses isnt as impossible as many make it out to be. Immboiliser issues can be overcome buy utilising software that bypasses it. Chiptuners can also block lines of code in their software, making the computer think that some emissions equipment is still 'ready' when its not even installed in the car. Air pumps can be bypassed using a oneway valve on the vacuum line and a resistor. Can-Bus is still an issue, but only if youre using a very late model swap. And i'm sure there are guys working on that. I know I am. 
I think wiring gets a bad rap for being an insurmountable challenge when doing a late model swap. The work is the same, just requires some readin and understandin. You didnt rebuild your first motor just by slapping things together and tightening the **** off of every bolt you could put a wrench to, electrical is the same way.
 
Thanks for the input. I don't really want something "aesthetically displeasing" either,in addition to not really being down with a car that's hard to maintain once it's on the road (already dealt with that more than once). The wiring snafu's aren't really that scary, just trying to get around the problems I outlined above. 
My idea is to use an AEB car for a donor,not necessarily to get the big valve head,but to get around the immobilizer and can-bus issues. Really blows that most of the early cars are high-miles by now. Looks like I get to build another motor before swapping it in.








(ASIDE: what year did CAN-BUS start? '99 or '00? I know I've got that info in my notes from VW tech school,but can't find it. Did Audi's have it too,or just Passats?)
For argument's sake,let's say you've got an APR chip with the file that allows you to turn off some of the unused stuff like EVAP etc..does that simplify the wiring,or does all the wiring still have to be in place? What exactly does that program allow you to disable? I've contacted APR,and haven't gotten a response as yet. 
Next question: What systems does the ECU look for,and generate fault codes for if it's not there? EVAP I know,but what about ABS/airbags stuff like that? Will it cause fault-codes to stack up and put the car in limp mode?


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (vr6swap)*

for all intensive purposes, you dont need anything else if youre using a 99 or below motor. 
Stuff like EVAP being missing does not affect driveability in anyway, just in setting readiness code. Basically, if youre using an older cluster, unless you set up a check engine light circuit (which is helpful on these regardless), youll never know. You can basically get rid of the wiring up to the ECU if youre not going to use it.
The wiring for 1.8ts, particularly out of those earlier passats, is extrememly simple. essentially 4 wires go inside the car. Whoops, said too much already


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (splitmeister)*

Extremely simple? Four wires? I'd ask which four,but then you'd have to have me killed,right?







I don't plan to actually start this project until the end of the year,maybe later ($$$$$) ,so there's plenty of time to sort it out.
I've got a PDF of the current tracks from a 97-98 Audi A4,the only part that's got me lost is the Micro Central Electric,as they call it. Not everything is labeled as to what it's for. Is the Passat book any better?
As for the EVAP 'n stuff, the current plan is to use the APR (if nobody else comes out with something similar-I'm not really a fan of APR) software to turn all that stuff off,if that's possible. A check engine light is part of the plan,I want to know if something's up.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (vr6swap)*

The ABS/airbog idiot lights in the 2000+ mk4 are basically just functions of the CAN-Gateway, which resides in the cluster. I turned off my airbag light by telling the cluster (well, the gateway, actually) that there were no airbags. There is no spoon.
Anyway, I know splitmeister doesn't want to give up too many trade secrets, but...I know a guy who used an AWW motor, but used the ECU and all wiring from an AEB, including knock sensors and 2ndary output stage for the coils. He seems to be really happy with the setup, and he was able to keep his engine cover, his dash, etc...I'm not too sure about whether his cluster and idiot-lights work, but I'm sure I'll find out soon


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

finally finished putting together parts list and starting to hunt for itms
-AWW/AWP Engine
-ATP FMIC
-VR6 TB Cable
-2.0 OBDI TB
-SOME SORT OF ENGINE MANAGEMENT (SDS, TEC3?)
-2.0 REAR ENGINE MOUNT (MAYBE UPGRADED MOUNT???)
-MACHINED CRANK PULLY (Futrell Autowerks)
-STOCK TURBO AND MANIFOLD
-STOCK 2.0 AIR CONDITIONING, RADIATOR SETUP (with mixed and matched hoses), ALTERNATOR, BATTERY SETUP, WIPER RESERVIOR, BRAKE SYSTEM, PEDALS and all other junk
-STOCK 1.8T (O2J) TRANNY WITH 100mm g60 STUB AXLES
This way, then only thing i'm going to need to wire is the Stand Alone and speed sensor/rpm sesnor to the engine and tranny. Everything else wil be stock mk3 components so there is no need to wire. 
I do realize that i will have to bastardize my bumper to use the FMIC, but i'm willing to do that. I also will not need the signal converter cuz my car is OBDII WOOHOO!!
HAPPY SWAPPING




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by bluejettaVR6 at 12:03 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

You'll need the mk3 2.0 rear motor mount, yes.
You'll also need a mk3 front motor mount, and a mk3 VR6 tranny mount and bracket.
You don't need any 1.8T motor mounts though. The mk4 motor mounts completely differently in that chassis.
You might also want to re-think upgrading your motor mounts too stiff. I used my stock mounts (8 years old), and although they were squishy with the 2.0, they are pretty damn stiff with the 1.8T resting on them. I know a certain someone who used hockey pucks, and his dash rattles like crazy


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

My dash doesnt rattle that bad!!! i think Lukes is worse


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*








he's the one I'm talkin 'bout


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

if you have a transverse motor and dont mind DBW, you can use ECU and harness from a 2000 Audi TT. The harness itself is cheep, less than $200 retail last time i checked for the engine section.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (splitmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitmeister* »_if you have a transverse motor and dont mind DBW, you can use ECU and harness from a 2000 Audi TT. The harness itself is cheep, less than $200 retail last time i checked for the engine section. 

you learn something new everyday


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

I'm gonna need a price check on aisle five on that one. I've heard that info once before, but still haven't seen it in practice.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

update on my swap, i've picked up an AWP from a local *well sort of* engine with 12000 km! on it for like 1900 USD including turbo, manifold and transmission







woo-hoo now the other miscellaneous goodies and TECII


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

anyone know what a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator does? and will i need this if wanting to upgrade to a larger turbo?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_anyone know what a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator does? and will i need this if wanting to upgrade to a larger turbo?

using it, bigger injectors and a healthy fuel pump will make sure your motor is getting all the fuel it needs. People usually upgrade these things when they're heading for BIG power.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
using it, bigger injectors and a healthy fuel pump will make sure your motor is getting all the fuel it needs. People usually upgrade these things when they're heading for BIG power.

looking to go to about 300whp down the road via gt30 or gt25rs, should i get the 4 bar or not?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

can't hurt


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_anyone know what a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator does? and will i need this if wanting to upgrade to a larger turbo?

4 bar fpr will allow 1 bar more of fuel pressure to pump into the injector during each impulse. it is a popular way of adding fuel without switching injectors. if you are running stock management and stock boost levels you have no need for a 4bar fpr. it will only cause you to run rich and probably do more bad than good. if you have a program specific for the 4bar fpr (revo has one) then you would want to put it on. a good buy if you are looking to do a turbo upgrade would be an adjustable fpr so you can tune it to the exact amount of fuel pressure to give you the best fuel trim. with my turbo upgrade i have purchased a 4 bar and will be using 440cc (42lb) injectors. there is a revo big turbo program that is being programmed for this setup and that is the route im planning on going. if oyu follow the 1.8t fourm im sure you have read about people clamping the map sensor with a zener diode. Well this is an attempt at upping the boost without a chip and when you do this you should get a 4bar fpr to provide more fuel for the increased boost levels. make sense?


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
4 bar fpr will allow 1 bar more of fuel pressure to pump into the injector during each impulse. it is a popular way of adding fuel without switching injectors. if you are running stock management and stock boost levels you have no need for a 4bar fpr. it will only cause you to run rich and probably do more bad than good. if you have a program specific for the 4bar fpr (revo has one) then you would want to put it on. a good buy if you are looking to do a turbo upgrade would be an adjustable fpr so you can tune it to the exact amount of fuel pressure to give you the best fuel trim. with my turbo upgrade i have purchased a 4 bar and will be using 440cc (42lb) injectors. there is a revo big turbo program that is being programmed for this setup and that is the route im planning on going. if oyu follow the 1.8t fourm im sure you have read about people clamping the map sensor with a zener diode. Well this is an attempt at upping the boost without a chip and when you do this you should get a 4bar fpr to provide more fuel for the increased boost levels. make sense?
















what i'm looking to do is to throw on the atp gt25rs kit ontp my 1.8t and get rid of the stock turbo, manifold and downpipe. I will be running TEC II Stand Alone (more than likely) so that why i am after this kit is because it's cheaper as it does not come with software. From what the guy at ATP told me: with the Stand Alone i can program MAP's into the TECII for every desired boost level for example 12-22 p.s.i. So if on a sunny day i decide to up the boost via boost controller to 18 p.s.i from an everyday 12 p.s.i (guy said 12 p.s.i on gt25rs is good for ~200hp) than the system will make the necessary chages to the fuel delivery and ignition systems. What i am wondering though is whether i NEED the 4 bar fpr? Can i get away with the stock 2 bar (IIRC)? Keep in mind i was told that i MUST upgrade my injectors to AT LEAST 440, maybe 550!??!!


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

oh btw, whats the difference between high and low impedence injectors?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_
what i'm looking to do is to throw on the atp gt25rs kit ontp my 1.8t and get rid of the stock turbo, manifold and downpipe. I will be running TEC II Stand Alone (more than likely) so that why i am after this kit is because it's cheaper as it does not come with software. From what the guy at ATP told me: with the Stand Alone i can program MAP's into the TECII for every desired boost level for example 12-22 p.s.i. So if on a sunny day i decide to up the boost via boost controller to 18 p.s.i from an everyday 12 p.s.i (guy said 12 p.s.i on gt25rs is good for ~200hp) than the system will make the necessary chages to the fuel delivery and ignition systems. What i am wondering though is whether i NEED the 4 bar fpr? Can i get away with the stock 2 bar (IIRC)? Keep in mind i was told that i MUST upgrade my injectors to AT LEAST 440, maybe 550!??!!
do you mean the gt28rs kit? i thought that was the only hardware only kit atp had. ive been known to be wrong though.







With standalone i think i would go to an adjustable fuel pressure regulator so you can get the exact amount of pressure you need. with that kit the 440's should be enough. factory ecu's control high imp injectors but i believe with standalone you can use low imp injectors which from my understanding is better except for the fact that they get hot. im no expert on injectors though. a guy with a decent amount of knowledge on injectors is Scott F. Williams (thats his user name). you could try to IM him and see what he thinks. also the 1.8t stock comes with a 3bar fpr. sounds like you have a very nice project coming along here. i keep saying one day im gonna go to standalone but who knows when that will be.
edit: i need to learn how to read










_Modified by gimmeAdub at 1:02 PM 3-6-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Using a Auto Motor*

I am hoping to find out if using a Automatic motor is a horrible Idea or not. It looks like I can pick up an inexpesive Auto motor with less than 20K on it. Should I try to find a manual wiring harness? Very early research, any help is appreciated.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Using a Auto Motor ([email protected])*

Kris, I'll have to agree with Nick...I think 440cc injectors and an adjustable FPR would be the best way to go.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am hoping to find out if using a Automatic motor is a horrible Idea or not. It looks like I can pick up an inexpesive Auto motor with less than 20K on it. Should I try to find a manual wiring harness? Very early research, any help is appreciated. 

A motor is a motor. I believe if you get an auto motor, tranny and wiring harness, that will be fine. You'll need to use a VAG-Com to reprogram the ECU and cluster so the car knows not to use the automatic transmission control module (TCM). Lukedwag did this in his swap...it's not a hard step. You'll just need to get all the manual-shift components with the manual tranny...and you might want to get a manual car's cluster. But definitely snag the cluster with the donor car, since if you don't, you'll be screwed with immobilizer issues.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Using a Auto Motor ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am hoping to find out if using a Automatic motor is a horrible Idea or not. It looks like I can pick up an inexpesive Auto motor with less than 20K on it. Should I try to find a manual wiring harness? Very early research, any help is appreciated. 

A guy posted some info in the motor/trans classifieds about the auto/manual issue - saying the crankshafts are drilled and tapered differently on the auto motors, because obviously they use a flexplate/torque converter instead of a flywheel. 
I haven't found any info to prove/disprove this,but you might wanna check into it before you come off the wallet. Also don't know if this is specific to the Passat/A4 motors or what.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Using a Auto Motor (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Kris, I'll have to agree with Nick...I think 440cc injectors and an adjustable FPR would be the best way to go.
A motor is a motor. I believe if you get an auto motor, tranny and wiring harness, that will be fine. You'll need to use a VAG-Com to reprogram the ECU and cluster so the car knows not to use the automatic transmission control module (TCM). Lukedwag did this in his swap...it's not a hard step. You'll just need to get all the manual-shift components with the manual tranny...and you might want to get a manual car's cluster. But definitely snag the cluster with the donor car, since if you don't, you'll be screwed with immobilizer issues.

Jim - I have seen your posts out for some time now and really apprecaite your help. I think I will try to do a little research on the transmission - its a 02 Jetta motor. Not sure on the engine code. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_do you mean the gt28rs kit? i thought that was the only hardware only kit atp had. ive been known to be wrong though.







With standalone i think i would go to an adjustable fuel pressure regulator so you can get the exact amount of pressure you need. with that kit the 440's should be enough. factory ecu's control high imp injectors but i believe with standalone you can use low imp injectors which from my understanding is better except for the fact that they get hot. im no expert on injectors though. a guy with a decent amount of knowledge on injectors is Scott F. Williams (thats his user name). you could try to IM him and see what he thinks. also the 1.8t stock comes with a 3bar fpr. sounds like you have a very nice project coming along here. i keep saying one day im gonna go to standalone but who knows when that will be.
edit: i need to learn how to read









_Modified by gimmeAdub at 1:02 PM 3-6-2004_

lol, thanks for the help, and yes it was the gt28rs kit, i figure it's worth it because i dont need the software as i will have standalone. Ok, so i guess an adjustable one is the way to go with the setup, thanks for the tip on the 440's the guy at ATP was trying to deal me the 550's and i didn't think that i really needed that at all. The kit has done 321whp at 18 p.s.i on a stock ECU factory intercooled, thats the dyno chart i was given, so i'm expecting BIG things out of this setuo which will get underway here in a couple of months or so, till then i'm gonna try and get rid of the stock turbo, manifold and downpipe. I'm so exited for this.
Jim : i lost one of our IM conversations that you were telling me about the motor mounts and stub axles?!?! Am i correct to say i need the 100mm G60 stub axles, stock 2.0 motor mounts??


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Using a Auto Motor ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Jim - I have seen your posts out for some time now and really apprecaite your help. I think I will try to do a little research on the transmission - its a 02 Jetta motor. Not sure on the engine code. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

your probably gonna be AWW or AWP for engine codes


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_
Jim : i lost one of our IM conversations that you were telling me about the motor mounts and stub axles?!?! Am i correct to say i need the 100mm G60 stub axles, stock 2.0 motor mounts??

i know im not jim but 02A stub axles will not work with an 02J trans. There are 02J stub axles that are 100mm that can be purchased from the dealer for a butt rapeing price. i bent over and got them and they do in fact bolt 100mm axles right up to them. i could give you a part number if this is the route you want to take. I would think the 2.0 mounts will work becasue im using all mk2 mounts but with a 02A rear trans mount bracket. i also needed a little modifying of the front mount but nothing major. hope it helps


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
i know im not jim but 02A stub axles will not work with an 02J trans. There are 02J stub axles that are 100mm that can be purchased from the dealer for a butt rapeing price. i bent over and got them and they do in fact bolt 100mm axles right up to them. i could give you a part number if this is the route you want to take. I would think the 2.0 mounts will work becasue im using all mk2 mounts but with a 02A rear trans mount bracket. i also needed a little modifying of the front mount but nothing major. hope it helps









yes it does, see the main reason for this is that i am running the ecs 4 - 5 lug conversion kit on my car and dont want to swap it out, so i needed the 100mm stub axles in order to mount the 02j tranny


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

What is the part # for the Axels - may be able to source those. Is there any documentation on the dash swap was well into a MKIII? Would this make things easier to do or more of a pain in the ace? Sorry to be general, But honestly looking for the easiest setup. Not worried about Crazy HP, but a clean and least difficult swap.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What is the part # for the Axels - may be able to source those. Is there any documentation on the dash swap was well into a MKIII? Would this make things easier to do or more of a pain in the ace? Sorry to be general, But honestly looking for the easiest setup. Not worried about Crazy HP, but a clean and least difficult swap.









I want to send a few friendly reminders to everyone reading this:
1. There is no "easer way" to do this swap.
2. Please read this whole thread.
The part numbers for those stub axles were first posted by Nick on (I think) page 2 of this thread.
The swap can't be done "easier" by taking one route over another. What you need to ask yourself is "what am I really good at, and what do I want to achieve?" Reconcile those two, look up the swap threads that have come before, look up people with dash swaps etc, and make the decision yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
I want to send a few friendly reminders to everyone reading this:
1. There is no "easer way" to do this swap.
2. Please read this whole thread.
The part numbers for those stub axles were first posted by Nick on (I think) page 2 of this thread.
The swap can't be done "easier" by taking one route over another. What you need to ask yourself is "what am I really good at, and what do I want to achieve?" Reconcile those two, look up the swap threads that have come before, look up people with dash swaps etc, and make the decision yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well said jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
well said jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

alright, thanks jim and gimmeAdub


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (bluejettaVR6)*

I am about to do this swap in my mk3 2.0. I don't even know where to start with the wiring though, on whatever motor I find, which will propably be a cable throttle passat 1.8t. I just don't know where to start, and I'm styarting to reconsider, and just build another turbo system for $2500 for my 8v.


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Im swapping a AWP 1.8t into a MKIII with stock 2.0 trans (020). Its coming with everything for a workable drivable car.
Whats the proceedure in the Evom immobilizer deal...how do you go abuot this and what does it do?
Stand alone, what are the benifits, how do you go about it?
I know wiring is going to suck on this thing, and I do not want to get lost in doing so. Where do i turn to make this an experience with the least headaches? 
The ECU issue...i want everything to work and function properly as everyone else does. I also want to stick with a stock cluster and whatnot so i dont have to do more work that it already looks like im going to do. How can i make this doable.
*apologized for redundant posts*


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

bump fo' refrence, VERY informative


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (brucelee91)*

holy back from the dead..... this was THE Mk3 1.8t swap thread before Jim started his....both this one and his are must reads for the prospective Mk3 1.8t swap candidates


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

looking to hear from Kalifornia members (he said "members") w/ CARB Laws, what extra steps did you take to make sure it passed smog... visual inspection i guess i mean


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (brucelee91)*

Use the reflex kit. http://www.reflextuning.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EmeKa3 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

anyone on here use this reflex tunning kit? looks great, and real easy, but, does it work?


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (brucelee91)*

IM Fred aka EvilVento about it. Hes got the first kit in his car. Been a few software upgrades since it came out. Or give Doug himself a call. His numbers on the website. Great guy to talk to. Has a wealth of info he'd love to share with you. My kit has already been paid for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

the website isnt working for me


----------



## lowklass (Aug 27, 2006)

ok i got one....
i got an A4 audi 2002 AMD DBW engine with vw intake, exhaust manifold, turbo KO3-S, and downpipe.
complete wiring front to back from the AUDI A4. cluster, key, ecu, pedal, and so on.
1 - my oil pan is broken... being a longitude engine, id like to know if there is another pan i can use. i heard an 8 valve pan will fit. but i highly dought it.
is my only choice to buy another a4 pan or can i get a stock 8 valve pan and tap a hole for the return line?
2 - for wiring a DBW into my mk3, do i have to buy both bentleys A4-mk3, or can someone hook me up with the splicing.
3 - will my fitting of the wire harness in the engine bay be altered coming from an a4 into a mk3?


----------



## lowklass (Aug 27, 2006)

4 - will my stock 1.8 8v feul pump be enough to supply the demand?
5 - what parts do i have to splice into exactly? what about the diagnostics connector?


_Modified by lowklass at 8:47 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## jd allroad (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (punkassjim)*

any one out there try putting 94-98 vr6 spindles and front struts on a mk4 so you have camber adjustment , it would be nice to get 2.5-3 degrees camber for the track the toyo r888s love camber i am running 245/40/18 on 18"x8.5 with 35m offset


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (jd allroad)*

The Reflex Tuning kit can now be used with the corrado g60, with using the g60 wiring harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am in the middle of putting together a list of what parts that are needed for the swap, as far as which mk3/mk4 parts to use depending on engine code http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by soccergk at 11:30 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (soccergk)*

bringing this classic back from the dead Heather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Back when the few of us were first starting out with this swap, this thread and jim's were the Mk3 1.8T swap bibles.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (evolveVW)*

yea, it is a great read. It is so amazing to see how far things have come since then. It addition to the swap for the mk3, there will be an intercooler bypass kit available soon. If you are on a budget, it is an excellent alternative to a full intercooler kit. You can still run up to 9lbs of boost too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I took my first ride in a mk3 1.8t a week or so ago, and wow, the thing is quick on 13lbs. I think there will more valves in my future soon


----------



## blackmarketclash (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (Blown Wide Open)*

I haven't heard much info of a AEB, with 02A, into an mk3. And my question; if anyone has any info on the wiring that could help, plus, i dont want to go SDS, because i wanna keep the dash yo. And is it true the 02a driveaxles fit an mk3?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Need info on 1.8T swap into MK3. (blackmarketclash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmarketclash* »_I haven't heard much info of a AEB, with 02A, into an mk3. And my question; if anyone has any info on the wiring that could help, plus, i dont want to go SDS, because i wanna keep the dash yo. And is it true the 02a driveaxles fit an mk3?

Really not much different between running the AEB (or any engine code) and an 020 or 02A. Most of it depends on using standalone, the Mk3 ABA ECU with a Reflex kit or the AEB's ECU.
SDS doesn't require a new dash.
02A axles from what? Your OE 4cyl/ABA axles will work with the 02A, as will the 02A axles off a Corrado G60 or Passat 16v (they're all 100mm axles). A 6cyl 02A will not because of the outer CV (unless you go plus suspension).


----------



## Barney_ZA (Jul 21, 2012)

things that caught me is the need for bending or custom boost pipes due to the pipe that runs down the back of the block finds the mount in its way.

mounting the dbw pedal is a ballache and a half.

all the small things add up. could not find the fuel pump wire in the harness. been running a stand alone but more as a piggyback due to 282 in the 2.0

small things make the whole project a pain in the ass but the end goal will be worth it


----------

